# ATI 58XX owners Club



## Fitseries3 (Apr 3, 2010)

58XX owners unite!!!

i would say as of now 5850 is the best card for the money. 

i love mine.


----------



## Lionheart (Apr 3, 2010)

I must agree with you 100% but then again I don't own a HD5850 so Im gonna scram


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 3, 2010)

visiontek 5850 here! i love it! it spanks my old GTX 285 around like it owes it money


----------



## TotalChaos (Apr 3, 2010)

I must say that I agree 100% they are a great card for the money. Makes me remember how smokin' the ATI 9500 Non Pro cards were back in their day.

Fits your system specs have you as a Team NV player; beware of us ATI fanboys that may try and take you down


----------



## gaximodo (Apr 3, 2010)

2 XFX 5850 XXX edition's here, was waiting for fermi and then so disappointed(heat output, I'm fine with everything else about the card), and then went with these two babes


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 3, 2010)

TotalChaos said:


> I must say that I agree 100% they are a great card for the money. Makes me remember how smokin' the ATI 9500 Non Pro cards were back in their day.
> 
> Fits your system specs have you as a Team NV player; beware of us ATI fanboys that may try and take you down



fixed

i play both sides. 

im not racist lol


----------



## TotalChaos (Apr 3, 2010)

hahaha


----------



## digibucc (Apr 3, 2010)

2x xfxs here. one xxx one not.  battling with eyefinity on my 3x 23" acers. ended up purchasing the active adapter after the passive was a failure... ati screwed the pooch with displayport but otherwise i'm loving it!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 3, 2010)

WOW! i cant wait o see what those 4x 5850s produce


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 3, 2010)

now that ive unlocked mine and am running 5870 clocks at stock voltage i can honestly say i love my gpus even more then i ever did before 

got mine at launch been a bit rocky but now there spanking the 5870 crossfire and at over $300 less i just cant argue with bargin bin power


----------



## erocker (Apr 3, 2010)

I love mine, but I need to make a decision to get a third or go for a single 5870 Matrix 2gb and eventually CrossFire those. I just need a review of the Matrix's overclocking features and such.. If the "super hybrid engine" actually works it will be win.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 3, 2010)

off topic - nice avatar erocker


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 3, 2010)

i need TPU to run a AMD phenom II 965 sweepstakes that i can win >_< i cant even upgrade gpus because mine are already starved for more cpu time as it is this 940 just cant do the job


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 3, 2010)

940 is a bad ass chip. it has the same specs as the 965 almost. i went from a 940 to 965 and the increase wassnt that much. my 965 OCed to 3.9 and my 940 @ 3.6


----------



## TotalChaos (Apr 3, 2010)

i run my 940 at 3.51 24/7


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 3, 2010)

mt 940 is stuck a 3.4 i know it will do 4ghz on a good board with good ram just my mobo ram and cpu dont like each other

3400mhz cpu 1800ht 1800nb


----------



## Vincy Boy (Apr 3, 2010)

I approve this thread

I am so in love with my Sapphire. I have NEVER overclocked it, everything is just smooth on the thing and I got it in a newegg deal with a free PSU. Now if only my ASrock X58 extreme would hop on a plane itself and come meet my 5850, i7 930 and the 6 gigs of OCZ that are here waiting.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Apr 3, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> 5850 owners unite!!!
> 
> i would say as of now 5850 is the best card for the money.



Oh by far. Many reference models with Volterra VRs can be overclocked like mad and so easily too. Jimmyz can run his XFX Black at like 1100/1250 under water.

 I wasn't in the market for one myself quite yet as I was still waiting for some to be available closer to $250 than $300 but the combo of shitty AA in BFBC2 with my GTX 280 and the Newegg sale last weekend and the disappointing fact that Fermi wasn't going to help prices any made me pull the trigger on a non-ref Sapphire for $279 shipped. And love it so far even though I can't softmod the voltage. Still pushing it but so far stable at 810/1100.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 3, 2010)




----------



## jellyrole (Apr 3, 2010)

You post in the wrong thread? lol


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 3, 2010)

nope but the nvidia haters can just shake it off. 

thats BALLZ right there. 

haha.


----------



## jellyrole (Apr 3, 2010)

Woops, didn't see that you were using the 275 for PhysX.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 3, 2010)

http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=34699&stc=1&d=1270268445


----------



## Kantastic (Apr 3, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> i need TPU to run a AMD phenom II 965 sweepstakes that i can win >_< i cant even upgrade gpus because mine are already starved for more cpu time as it is this 940 just cant do the job



Check Fry's out, they have a hot deal on the 965 + Gigabyte 785G UD2H mATX motherboard for $164.99 + tax or $149.99 after a $15 rebate, in store only though. Grab that, sell the board, and you have yourself a Phenom II X4 965 for under $100.


----------



## jlewis02 (Apr 3, 2010)

Love mine it was a nice upgrade from my GTX280


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 3, 2010)

i am as usually completely broke kantastic my college loan providers decided to be douches and upped the intrest rate and sold my loan to some other company that then upped it again so now my loan payment has nearly doubled   gotta love getting shafted ...... its killing my hardware dreams before they even start


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 3, 2010)

I made a tutorial thread for you guys wanting to run a Nvidia card as physx!

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=119217


----------



## OnBoard (Apr 3, 2010)

jlewis02 said:


> Love mine it was a nice upgrade from my GTX280



That was also my plan, but price is too high for 5850, cheapest is 269€/$364+postage. So I bought a used 5770 vapor-x as a downgrade  Might crossfire them later or get 5850 when price drops.

Until then I'm envious of all you 5850 owners (and don't even have the 5770 yet)


----------



## jlewis02 (Apr 4, 2010)

OnBoard said:


> That was also my plan, but price is too high for 5850, cheapest is 269€/$364+postage. So I bought a used 5770 vapor-x as a downgrade  Might crossfire them later or get 5850 when price drops.
> 
> Until then I'm envious of all you 5850 owners (and don't even have the 5770 yet)



I sold my GTX280 and used the money I got from it to help get the 5850.


----------



## BraveSoul (Apr 4, 2010)

<<<<< Sapphire 5850, best card i ever owned: i mean come on, squeezing another 200mhz from gpu to play a favorite game, PRICELESS


----------



## Exeodus (Apr 4, 2010)

Rocking two ASUS 5850's here.  And I was lucky enough to grab them two weeks after launch for 259.99


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 4, 2010)

same here i grabbed my sapphires for $259.99 as well best deal yet $520 overclocked them and get $850 worth of in your face performance


----------



## johnnyfiive (Apr 5, 2010)

Sapphire 5850, water cooled by an EK block. 1000MHz Core / 1200MHz memory. Runs great.


----------



## Zubasa (Apr 5, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> 5850 owners unite!!!
> 
> i would say as of now 5850 is the best card for the money.
> 
> i love mine.


Can I just shut down 160SPs on my 5870 and join plz?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 6, 2010)

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=1841659#post1841659

someone wanna help that guy out?


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Apr 6, 2010)

Will bench and take screens later but my Sapphire non-ref is topping out around 960 core and 1200 mem. Very impressed and pleased for stock 1.09v and $279 shipped!  Just sold out yesterday at the egg at $289 shipped.

Nice setup, Johnny...


----------



## digibucc (Apr 6, 2010)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Will bench and take screens later but my Sapphire non-ref is topping out around 960 core and 1200 mem. Very impressed and pleased for stock 1.09v and $279 shipped!  Just sold out yesterday at the egg at $289 shipped.
> 
> Nice setup, Johnny...



dude that is awesome.  those clocks are where i stopped trying to oc my ref XFX XXX ... i ready 940/1200 is pretty close to a 5870, and didn't want to keep pushing...

now it makes me wonder the limits of my non ref XFX


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Apr 6, 2010)

Yeah. The cheaper voltage regulator hasn't hurt the clocking any at least on this model. Seems to be a good custom cooler too. Tempted to finally go water on gpu but there's really no need on this card even if I could easily find a full cover block.


----------



## erocker (Apr 7, 2010)

So.. Does anyone have a super awesome bios for a refference 5850?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 7, 2010)

all i have are the unlocked msi 5850 bios which have a max of 1550 / 2250  got them from DTV dragon


----------



## ShRoOmAlIsTiC (Apr 7, 2010)

I made a pretty sweet one for mine,  it uses the msi 5850 unlocked bios with 825/1000 stock clocks.  I upped the gpu voltage to 1.125v and can get 940 core out of it with CCC overdrive.  love this card so much.  

I dont know if you would call it a super awesome bios but my buddies that have the 5850 use it too and swear by it


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 7, 2010)

i might try those bios shroom 

can you do me a huge favor tho run 2 screens and tell me if you get flicker no matter WHAT i do i get flicker with dual screens its damn annoying especially when overclocked if i stay at stock 725/1000 no issues 1 mhz over screen flicker same with 1mhz under


----------



## erocker (Apr 7, 2010)

ShRoOmAlIsTiC said:


> I made a pretty sweet one for mine,  it uses the msi 5850 unlocked bios with 825/1000 stock clocks.  I upped the gpu voltage to 1.125v and can get 940 core out of it with CCC overdrive.  love this card so much.
> 
> I dont know if you would call it a super awesome bios but my buddies that have the 5850 use it too and swear by it



Actually, that sounds perfect! It's about the same voltage I need for the same clocks too. Thanks much! 



crazyeyesreaper said:


> i might try those bios shroom
> 
> can you do me a huge favor tho run 2 screens and tell me if you get flicker no matter WHAT i do i get flicker with dual screens its damn annoying especially when overclocked if i stay at stock 725/1000 no issues 1 mhz over screen flicker same with 1mhz under



Is that with CrossFire. You know, it may just be a CrossFire problem, that may be fixed by ATi sometime... :/ I've always heard complaints about CrossFire and dual screens.


----------



## ShRoOmAlIsTiC (Apr 7, 2010)

i dont have a second monitor or I would.


----------



## tanderson (Apr 7, 2010)

love both of mine! sadly im bout to sell one to go watercooling. but hands down best cards ive ever owned.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 7, 2010)

erocker said:


> Actually, that sounds perfect! It's about the same voltage I need for the same clocks too. Thanks much!
> 
> 
> 
> Is that with CrossFire. You know, it may just be a CrossFire problem, that may be fixed by ATi sometime... :/ I've always heard complaints about CrossFire and dual screens.




it probably is crossfire but your running crossfire as well im just guessing you have a single screen so its no big deal.. but i swap my T260hd as my main monitor to cable to ps3 so the 2ndary screen is needed or else i lost the ability to browse TPU while watching tv etc not to mention the amount of extra work i can complete do to 2 screens the extra realestate helps alot


----------



## erocker (Apr 7, 2010)

Ok, I haven't done this for a while. What are you guys using to flash the cards? ATi Flash still good? Also, can someone give me the quick rundown on what I need to do? Much appreciated.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Apr 7, 2010)

RBE is the best AFAIK.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 7, 2010)

i use ATI flash simply atiflash -p 0 -f msi.bin or whatever for me


----------



## ShRoOmAlIsTiC (Apr 7, 2010)

use dos for sure,  i dont trust windows flash utilies.  the ati win flash never worked for me in 64 bit anyways.  
Like crazyeyes said atiflash -p 0 -5850mod.bin.  you might need to throw the -f in there cause its a different vendor.


----------



## erocker (Apr 7, 2010)

ShRoOmAlIsTiC said:


> use dos for sure,  i dont trust windows flash utilies.  the ati win flash never worked for me in 64 bit anyways.
> Like crazyeyes said atiflash -p 0 -5850mod.bin.  you might need to throw the -f in there cause its a different vendor.



Cool, thanks. I was hoping ATi Winflash was more stable. I bricked a 3870 with it, and that was the last time I messed with flashing a bios, well I fixed it using the DOS flash. Well, I'll give it a go when I get home. Thanks for the help.


----------



## erocker (Apr 7, 2010)

So you can flash with RBE now? Does it work well?

I also can't find the info on how to use ATi Flash if RBE flashing doesn't work.

Also, @Shroomy, can I change the the vendor ID in RBE or does it need to stay MSI? My card is a Diamond if that matters.


----------



## ShRoOmAlIsTiC (Apr 7, 2010)

i would keep it at msi,  if you change it it will mess up the signature and make it so CCC wont work.  At least threw my experience thats what has happened.

Make a usb dos drive
download the latest ati flash utility from tpu
http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/1731/ATIFlash_3.79.html
add a atiflash folder to it and extract the the files from atiflash there

Make sure you back up your current bios with gpu-z

once booted from the usb type cd atiflash
then use the command
 atiflash -p 0 5850mod.bin -f

If the win ati flash works then you could give it a try.  it wont even start up for me.


----------



## erocker (Apr 7, 2010)

You have a good link to make a USB DOS drive? I remember using some sort of HP utility...


----------



## erixx (Apr 7, 2010)

This is the classic site for booting anything: http://bootdisk.com/pendrive.htm

Good luck erocker


----------



## erocker (Apr 7, 2010)

erixx said:


> This is the classic site for booting anything: http://bootdisk.com/pendrive.htm
> 
> Good luck erocker



That's the one I found, formatting the USB stick now. 



ShRoOmAlIsTiC said:


> then use the command
> atiflash -p 0 5850mod.bin -f



Don't mean to question you, but isn't it "atiflash -p -f 0 5850mod.bin"? I just haven't seen it with the force flash command at the end before. 

Also, should I uninstall my drivers before flashing?

Thanks for all your help.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 7, 2010)

Why are you guys flashing your 5850s?


----------



## erocker (Apr 7, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Why are you guys flashing your 5850s?



To get better overclocking options in CCC. This way 2d clocks remain in tact and no more 3rd party overclocking utilities.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 7, 2010)

erocker said:


> To get better overclocking options in CCC. This way 2d clocks remain in tact and no more 3rd party overclocking utilities.



Are you getting higher clocks in CCC with the bios?


----------



## erocker (Apr 7, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Are you getting higher clocks in CCC with the bios?



I'm not done yet. Need answers to my questions first. I'm being n00by with this, but I just want to be safe.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 7, 2010)

erocker said:


> I'm not done yet. Need answers to my questions first. I'm being n00by with this, but I just want to be safe.



I ask because mine didn't OC worth a damn. I can't make it past 775/1125 even with a volt bump.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Apr 7, 2010)

I'm a fan of MSI After Burner. I won't touch BIOS flashing with GPUs.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Apr 7, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I ask because mine didn't OC worth a damn. I can't make it past 775/1125 even with a volt bump.



Which model? This makes me even more surprised and pleased that mine does over 950 with stock 1.09v.


----------



## erocker (Apr 7, 2010)

This is why you flash:







Super awesomesauce bios Shroomtastic! Thanks again.


----------



## ShRoOmAlIsTiC (Apr 7, 2010)

heres the link I always used to make a usb flash dos drive.

http://tw.dficlub.com/tw/modules/ne...c_id=1837&forum=27&post_id=6679#forumpost6679

Awesome glad it worked for ya.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Apr 7, 2010)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Which model? This makes me even more surprised and pleased that mine does over 950 with stock 1.09v.



Which 5850 do you have? My Asus needs 1.125 to bench at 899 but my memory is stable at 1215 and im not done testing yet.


----------



## erixx (Apr 7, 2010)

doing IT right now.... PRAY!


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Apr 7, 2010)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102884

It was only $279 shipped (during a weekend sale; usually around $299 like the other non-refs with no bundle or anything special but suddenly $314 wow) and I was furthemore reluctant as it only had a few uninformative reviews at the time but I lucked out with a great clocker for stock volts. Like the cooler and blue pcb too.


----------



## erocker (Apr 7, 2010)

It seems as if CCC interferes with the fan profile in RBE. I set it to idle at 31% instead of 21%. Without any drivers installed it indeed does idle at 31%. With CCC installed 21%. Under load it's following the stock profile as well in CCC.  Is there a way to fix this?

Thread in the RBE section on it here: http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=114686

Registry.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 8, 2010)

I have a HIS reference design.


----------



## erocker (Apr 8, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I have a HIS reference design.



Now that I'm done fiddling with my crap...

So, you are using Afterburner and can't overclock your card?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 8, 2010)

erocker said:


> Now that I'm done fiddling with my crap...
> 
> So, you are using Afterburner and can't overclock your card?



I was and gave up.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 8, 2010)

dont feel bad mailman everyone knows i couldnt use afterburner at ALL period even now im back to it locking up all over again when adjusting voltages but with the unlocked bios i can hit 850 /1150 but i usually just stay at 850/1000 in say crysis or metro as every other game i have 0 slow down


----------



## erocker (Apr 8, 2010)

But you can do it and stuff...

Install afterburner.
After you install go to the Afterburner file where you installed it
Find the afterburner.cfg file
Right click, Edit
Change the value on "UnnoficialATioverclocking" (or something like that) from 0 to 1.
Overclock!!


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 8, 2010)

yea hopefully that works for him but it dosent fix anything on my end  ive had afterburner lock up from release driver straight through to 10.3b sometimes voltage adjustment works other times it dosent only way i got the thing to overclock stably was to flash to the new bios aka the unlocked msi ones


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 8, 2010)

i use afterburner and for some reason every time i boot into windows the fan spins up to 50%.

any fix for that?


----------



## erocker (Apr 8, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> yea hopefully that works for him but it dosent fix anything on my end  ive had afterburner lock up from release driver straight through to 10.3b sometimes voltage adjustment works other times it dosent only way i got the thing to overclock stably was to flash to the new bios aka the unlocked msi ones



Are you all using Afterburner 1.51?


@Fits, So you have Afterburner set to start on bootup? Make sure that you have both "auto" ticked and your fan profile selected. I had this too and usually it was because I had my fan profile selected (It turns green) but didn't have "auto" selected.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 8, 2010)

it does it for me as well fit and i dont use afterburner anymore i think its just a quirk with the card to be honest unless afterburner is causing it and ive tried afterburner 1.4 1.5 1.51 all the same thing erocker its why i went though hell flashing my cards now i can run up to 875 core before a voltage bump is needed but i dont like loud fan noise to keep it cool so 830/1000 for me and nice quite fan


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 8, 2010)

Mine ramps up to 50% after I wake the computer up from S3 sometimes. I end up having to set it manually at 20% then back to automatic.


----------



## erixx (Apr 8, 2010)

i'm finishing installing the latest ATI drivers (only!) after flashing the bios with the one supplied above and edited by me to have the OEM correct. 

God, was loading DOS a hell, hadn't in a long time and nothing was working except : http://jamesonline.ca/support (Yet had to erase "setup.bat" on my USB stick in order to avoid a MSDOS installation LOL) BUT IT WORKS, period.

Now back to testing all the damn ATI stuff, where are you oh Nvidia hahahaha


----------



## erocker (Apr 8, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Mine ramps up to 50% after I wake the computer up from S3 sometimes. I end up having to set it manually at 20% then back to automatic.



ugh, sleep. Sorry, I don't use that, I have no idea. It's on or off for me. As long as there has been "sleep modes" for computers, there's always been problems with it. Stop using it is my advice. You'll make do.


----------



## MetalRacer (Apr 8, 2010)

My Asus 5850’s came to me new with 850/1200 default clocks and the BIOS number shown by GPU-Z is the same as the Asus 5870. I tried uploading my BIOS using GPU-Z but it said it was already in the database. I don’t know if anybody has already tried flashing a 5850 to a 5870 but it is working on my cards. http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/56695/Asus.HD5870.1024.090915.html


----------



## gaximodo (Apr 8, 2010)

For the flicker problem, you have to leave ram clocks at constant, if you use 3D clock with a ram clock @1200 and 2D @1125, it will flicker everytime it switches between modes and they do that like every 10 second idle on desktop. in order to stop the flicker you should either not overclock the ram, or overclock the 2D ram clock and let it be the same with your 3D ram clock. This is only needed for crossfire I believe.


----------



## erocker (Apr 8, 2010)

gaximodo said:


> For the flicker problem, you have to leave ram clocks at constant, if you use 3D clock with a ram clock @1200 and 2D @1125, it will flicker everytime it switches between modes and they do that like every 10 second idle on desktop. in order to stop the flicker you should either not overclock the ram, or overclock the 2D ram clock and let it be the same with your 3D ram clock. This is only needed for crossfire I believe.



I've had my cards clocked every which way and never got the flicker problem, even trying to cause the problem. Just makes me wonder why it happens to some folks and not to others.


----------



## gaximodo (Apr 8, 2010)

Oh, I'm using two monitors as well.


----------



## ShRoOmAlIsTiC (Apr 8, 2010)

from what i remember reading,  flashing the asus 5870 bios to a 5850 adds more voltage to the ram and gives higher ram clocks.  I tried it a while back and remember it was messing with something and I didnt stick with it.  not sure if it was temps or what but my system didnt like it.  Might have to test it again.


----------



## erocker (Apr 8, 2010)

My ram is stable up to 1280-ish with the 5850 bios. One thing every 5850 owner should check before flashing to a 5870 bios is their ram. Samsung = good (same as 5870) Quimonda = slower.


----------



## ShRoOmAlIsTiC (Apr 8, 2010)

yeah mine is samsung and wont go above 1140 or 1160 or something like that


----------



## erixx (Apr 8, 2010)

Nothing gained so far: same limitations as before: only 0,09 and 1,08 Volt, no low fan speed in Ati Tray Tools.

This Gigabyte 5850 OC has some hard limits...

1)Stay with the 0,09 core V and 55% min fan, live with it
2) Or go Afterburner, have fan freedom but always 1,08 V
3) Use ATT and get an Artic Cooling accelero 

erocker, are you there? have you succeded? or blasted?


----------



## erocker (Apr 8, 2010)

erixx said:


> Nothing gained so far: same limitations as before: only 0,09 and 1,08 Volt, no low fan speed in Ati Tray Tools.
> 
> This Gigabyte 5850 OC has some hard limits...
> 
> ...



There's nothing in the registry to change. I checked the default profile in the ACE folder and there are four "fan" entries all set to a value of 0. I tried 0, 1, 2 and nothing. I can live with 40% fan now, though come Summer I'm sure it will be at 55% like you. Hopefully we'll have a way to override it by then.


----------



## erixx (Apr 8, 2010)

Ok then! Yes, that's true... I will keep this bios a day or two, before deciding to go back or not to stock bios. 

I have not tested overclock after this, but with my 1,08 V I have never succeded beyond aprox 1050/1050 so I keep it at 925/1025 max for 3D and I have had no hang ups since then. And everything rocks gaming wise, so WTF?


----------



## ShRoOmAlIsTiC (Apr 8, 2010)

erocker said:


> There's nothing in the registry to change. I checked the default profile in the ACE folder and there are four "fan" entries all set to a value of 0. I tried 0, 1, 2 and nothing. I can live with 40% fan now, though come Summer I'm sure it will be at 55% like you. Hopefully we'll have a way to override it by then.



Ive tried every option available with rbe and fan speed editing,  nothing seems to work for me there.  I had it set for 30% at 30c and 80% 80C but once it hits 80c it rams up then slows down over and and over.  never actually does the climb with higher temps.  its kinda weird cause its doing something but not what it should be doing.  I leave mine at 42% in CCC and seems to be fine there for now.  My card runs a little warm anyways


----------



## erixx (Apr 8, 2010)

Dear Shroom!
What is exactly your normal scenario: do you have CCC enabled plus what, to get higher 3D clocks? (CCC is fairly limited). Seems as if you like the CCC fan control, but what other values/apps do you use?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## ShRoOmAlIsTiC (Apr 8, 2010)

the only thing I use is CCC.  I overclock the video card using overdrive,  my 24/7 clocks are 900 core and 1100 mem.  Thats with the bios I posted in this thread.  My card is a reference HIS 5850 bought when they first came available.


----------



## erixx (Apr 8, 2010)

Only CCC ! Wow, that's contrary to the TPU regulations hehee! 

Gotta try it! Thanks!


----------



## ShRoOmAlIsTiC (Apr 8, 2010)

erixx said:


> Only CCC ! Wow, that's contrary to the TPU regulations hehee!
> 
> Gotta try it! Thanks!



haha,  your funny.  I just hate using alternate programs if its not needed.  Why install afterburner if you dont have too right.  I got the voltage added already in the bios along with the higher CCC clocks enabled and that seems to be the reason everyone uses afterburner


----------



## digibucc (Apr 8, 2010)

see i'd rather install 3rd party software than put in a modified bios to make CCC do something it wasn't intended to do. afterburner works good and setting 2d/3d profiles means my card never says 157/300 anymore


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 8, 2010)

thats like saying you'd rather put a chevy engine in your mustang than just put racing headers on the mustangs engine.

why make more work for yourself if a simple fix can get it working right?


----------



## erocker (Apr 8, 2010)

digibucc said:


> see i'd rather install 3rd party software than put in a modified bios to make CCC do something it wasn't intended to do. afterburner works good and setting 2d/3d profiles means my card never says 157/300 anymore



Well, there are cards out there that already have bios' on them where they can OC past 775mhz from the factory. I'd rather have my card at lower clocks in 2d.


----------



## ShRoOmAlIsTiC (Apr 8, 2010)

I agree,  I want my rig to take as little as possible energy to idle.  with the 157/300 idle clocks it takes next to nothing to run it.  Im also using PhenomMsrTweaker on my cpu(I know third party bs) to run at 800 mhz .82v idle on the quad cores and 3800mhz 1.42v while gaming or anything that actually uses the cpu.

I dont know about you guys but I pay the bills in my house.  If I can get my electric bill a little cheaper Ill do what ever it takes( besides not running my computers at all)


----------



## erocker (Apr 8, 2010)

Oh yeah. Got something new to play with. Probably not going to keep it very long. Just waiting for the 860 to get here:
*Pay no attention to the "mock-up" D-Tek.


----------



## xrealm20 (Apr 8, 2010)

looking good rocker --


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Apr 8, 2010)

Anyone else notice random voltage spikes on their 5850s?  

I've seen this happen while benching, gaming, and just randomly at the desktop. The voltage just spikes to 1.65v and the VRM temp and other temps jump through the roof. The only indication I have is the fan speed jumping to 80%.  I can manually set the voltage back to default but since I usually game with my headset on I cant hear the fan if this happens again. 

This only happens with GPUz or Smart Doctor running and I read a few threads about this being caused by any software that has access to voltage monitoring can cause this problem.


----------



## ShRoOmAlIsTiC (Apr 8, 2010)

I monitor mine uing everest and the my g15 lcd,  mine dont spike.


----------



## digibucc (Apr 8, 2010)

ShRoOmAlIsTiC said:


> I monitor mine uing everest and the my g15 lcd,  mine dont spike.



what app do you use for that?

I have a g13 but most of the apps work on it.


----------



## ShRoOmAlIsTiC (Apr 8, 2010)

everest has everything built in,  then you go threw and tell it what to put on the lcd.


----------



## erixx (Apr 8, 2010)

News:

After last nites bios flashing i didn't notice anything (nothing good or bad, just the same as before)

But his evening I ran Kombustor and at 85ºC aprox. it showed artifacts and locked up.

Now I am back to the OEM bios and just ran Kombustor up to 100ºC without problems


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 8, 2010)

lower the memory clock and run it again and you should be alright  i notice i can get 1200 stable with voltage to the core but without a volt bump to the core my max memory stable is 1150 or if it only artifacts at 85'c or higher set a custom fan profile so as to keep the card UNDER 85'c  my gpus never get above 70'c if they do its cause the heaters on and the cards are folding or back down the core 5mhz and try again


----------



## ShRoOmAlIsTiC (Apr 9, 2010)

so your saying bumping up the gpu voltage alows for higher mem clocks?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 9, 2010)

not exactly for some reason for me upping voltage does allow the memory to go higher but its more tied to overall stability i think


----------



## erocker (Apr 9, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> not exactly for some reason for me upping voltage does allow the memory to go higher but its more tied to overall stability i think



Did you ever check to see what kind of vram chips were on the card?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 9, 2010)

nah lol didnt bother i wasnt looking for huge overclocks on my gpus i got what i wanted 800+ core i was hoping for 850/1150 but wasnt fully stable without a volt bump so 830/1000 is my 24/7 settings


----------



## erocker (Apr 9, 2010)

You most likely have the Qumonda vram on the card. Mem clocks don't really matter too much anyways.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 9, 2010)

are there memory chips on the back? or do i  need to remove the gpu cooler?  if i get bored i might take a peak if i dont need to remove the cooler


----------



## ShRoOmAlIsTiC (Apr 9, 2010)

there under the cooler
mine samsung and seems to be stuck at the same clocks as yours.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 9, 2010)

well im not removing the cooler just to see how far i can take the ram i usually leave the ram stock at 1000 as it dosent really do much and if i leave the ram at 1000 i can hit a higher core clock with lower volts and stay stable again tho i tend to just stick to 830/1000 at that i can maintain default fan settings and still never see greater then 70'c


----------



## jlewis02 (Apr 9, 2010)

My card maxed out at 975-1200 on 1.29v


----------



## erixx (Apr 9, 2010)

Thanks Crazyeyes, your method is correct. Just that I didn't want to find the absolute limit or whatever limit, i just ran Kombustor at my same stable settings as with the oem bios and got the lock. So straight back to oem bios. Me thinks that the gigabyte card is too pikky and too particular ...


----------



## johnnyfiive (Apr 13, 2010)

jlewis02 said:


> My card maxed out at 975-1200 on 1.29v



Dang, thats a lot of voltage for 975 ljewis. I must be lucky, mine does 1000/1200 @ 1.21v


----------



## digibucc (Apr 13, 2010)

i didn't want to go above 1.15, and at that i was doing 940 no problem, never pushed it farther as my second card has no voltage control.

now both of them game at 833/1180@stock volts ... i have pushed it a bit farther and it seems to still have some room, but i'm not too eager to toy atm as XFire is plenty.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 13, 2010)

digi u can drop those memory clocks and save on some heat i did some tests and in the only games i want more fps it didnt make a difference were talking half a frame margin of error and if you drop down to lower mem clocks you should be able to get higher core clocks without need a voltage bump seems i top out at 875-880 with memory overclock no memory overclock i can hit 900 without voltage bump furmark stable


----------



## digibucc (Apr 13, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> digi u can drop those memory clocks and save on some heat i did some tests and in the only games i want more fps it didnt make a difference were talking half a frame margin of error and if you drop down to lower mem clocks you should be able to get higher core clocks without need a voltage bump seems i top out at 875-880 with memory overclock no memory overclock i can hit 900 without voltage bump furmark stable



will do , i had seen some people mention memory overclock made little difference - but had not seen anything concrete so kept it up.  thanks


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 13, 2010)

i'll be joining shortly.... just gotta make my mind up on which 5850 to go for, my choice is.....

Powercolor PCS+  Non ref mefinks
Sapphire Vapor-X
Sapphire Toxic....  ^^ (both non ref I beleive so no votage adjustment)
Sapphire stock (not sure whether Ref or non?)


Thats about it at the moment until they got more stock in, looks like the only non ref MIGHT be the stock Sapphire?

Thoughts?  I am pretty sure that the Powercolor and Sapphire Toxics already have higher than ref voltages so I might stick with one of them, however I will still need to unlock the BIOS I guess to allow higher clocking in CCC unless of course I use the 3rd parties.

Edit:  I am only using this store because I have a 20% off voucher!


----------



## digibucc (Apr 13, 2010)

no offense to PC but i would go with sapphire first, you should also try and get a ref so see if their stock one is.  the toxic etc  is a 25mhz OC, and non ref so no voltage adjustment.  just get a ref and do the 25 yourself.

i personally would rather just use afterburner than flash a bios, but to each their own as far as that is concerned...


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 13, 2010)

no problem Digi i tested it with Crysis and Metro 2033 a 150mhz memory clock gained me 1fps in both games the extra 20-25mhz core gave me 2 fps altho like you im easy on my cards 830/1000 or there about unless i feel frisky


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Apr 13, 2010)

Tatty_One said:


> i'll be joining shortly.... just gotta make my mind up on which 5850 to go for, my choice is.....
> 
> Powercolor PCS+  Non ref mefinks
> Sapphire Vapor-X
> ...



I guess it all depends on what you hope to squeeze from the cards and if you plan to put them under water. I'm a big fan of the reference cards for the voltage control so if you want e-peen clock from the card I think that's your best but. If you don't plan to push for +1000Mhz and have no interest in water cooling than I'd get the toxic. Buying the Vapor-X card just to remove the cooler would be a waste IMO. 

I know W1zz was using a 5870 PCS+ in his personal system and appeared quite happy with it but other than that I have no experience with them.


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 13, 2010)

digibucc said:


> no offense to PC but i would go with sapphire first, you should also try and get a ref so see if their stock one is.  the toxic etc  is a 25mhz OC, and non ref so no voltage adjustment.  just get a ref and do the 25 yourself.
> 
> i personally would rather just use afterburner than flash a bios, but to each their own as far as that is concerned...



I was thinking that but I am greedy.... I also want the quiet cooler!  I think the Toxic (as opposed to VaporX) stocks at 760 and the PCS+ stocks at 775 but sometimes those overclocked chips can be better binned, not sure what to do really, the reference is cheaper, how is fan noise in everyday gaming on a reference cooler at around 850mhz?


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Apr 13, 2010)

Tatty_One said:


> I was thinking that but I am greedy.... I also want the quiet cooler!  I think the Toxic (as opposed to VaporX) stocks at 760 and the PCS+ stocks at 775 but sometimes those overclocked chips can be better binned, not sure what to do really, the reference is cheaper, how is fan noise in everyday gaming on a reference cooler at around 850mhz?



I game on my reference cooler @ 920 1.15v with the fan on auto and I don't hear the card at all. since 850Mhz is achievable on stock voltage it would probably be just as quiet. 

I also don't break 70c at my clocks under full load (gaming load, not furmark)


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 15, 2010)

Well I just tossed down and bought 2 MSI OC'd editions, got them both for $500, couldn't pass it up. Now the hunt for a PII 965 C3


----------



## Thrackan (Apr 15, 2010)

Have a standard XFX version, planning to change coolers for a little bit of quiet, and some room so I can hopefully use more SATA ports


----------



## erixx (Apr 15, 2010)

Thrackan, Nu begrijp ik je avatar! haha (that explains your avatar)


----------



## mav2000 (Apr 15, 2010)

I could do 930/1100 on stock voltage, on a sapphire 5850 normal version. And its quiet. I had the 4870 toxic vapor x before this and that sounded aweful while gaming...


----------



## Thrackan (Apr 15, 2010)

erixx said:


> Thrackan, Nu begrijp ik je avatar! haha (that explains your avatar)



I understood yours the first time I saw it 

You been shoopin' da whoop lately?

Btw, I'd love to hear if anyone here has used custom air coolers on their 5850. I'm looking for an Arctic Accelero Twin Turbo Pro, which *should* fit and perform nicely.


----------



## OnBoard (Apr 15, 2010)

Thrackan said:


> Btw, I'd love to hear if anyone here has used custom air coolers on their 5850. I'm looking for an Arctic Accelero Twin Turbo Pro, which *should* fit and perform nicely.



Doesn't fit if it's reference design. Hits the double stacked DVI ports. If the card is non reference with 1x DVI, then it's ok.


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 15, 2010)

Thanks for the replies, I think I will go with a reference card, somehow it just does not seem right to get hardware and not push it to the limit!


----------



## erixx (Apr 15, 2010)

Thrackan said:


> I understood yours the first time I saw it
> 
> You been shoopin' da whoop lately?
> 
> Btw, I'd love to hear if anyone here has used custom air coolers on their 5850. I'm looking for an Arctic Accelero Twin Turbo Pro, which *should* fit and perform nicely.



THAT is the one I have to pick up later today, if it arrives as promised  



OnBoard said:


> Doesn't fit if it's reference design. Hits the double stacked DVI ports. If the card is non reference with 1x DVI, then it's ok.



No problem, mate. The fins are easy to cut a little to make it fit. Pix will be posted, relax


----------



## Thrackan (Apr 15, 2010)

erixx said:


> THAT is the one I have to pick up later today, if it arrives as promised
> 
> 
> 
> No problem, mate. The fins are easy to cut a little to make it fit. Pix will be posted, relax



Cool, I'll be watching yours then before I make a move


----------



## erocker (Apr 16, 2010)

Gentlemen and ladies. I'm looking for a consensus on how much GPU voltage is needed for a 5850 to be 1ghz GPU stable using reference cards. Anyone know of a list?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 16, 2010)

erocker said:


> Gentlemen and ladies. I'm looking for a consensus on how much GPU voltage is needed for a 5850 to be 1ghz GPU stable using reference cards. Anyone know of a list?



+1


----------



## ShRoOmAlIsTiC (Apr 16, 2010)

the 1ghz core thread over at XS.  theres not an actual list but everyone shows there voltage and what not.

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=240017


----------



## erocker (Apr 16, 2010)

http://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=0Ah734PmsAFeKdDV5dHRZaVVGczIyd0lJcnl0RzZDVEE&hl=en  Found on another thread at XS.

*So the lowest on that list is 1.2v for 1ghz.


----------



## travva (Apr 16, 2010)

i've got 2 asus 5850 directcu cards, one is a top and one isn't and i've got mine running at 900 mhz core and 1250 for memory. they seem to be doing fine. i haven't tested furmark yet but normally when i push something too far bad company 2 causes the gpu recovery or starts artifacting and freezes up. love these cards, much better than my gtx 260's in sli.


----------



## erocker (Apr 16, 2010)

travva said:


> i've got 2 asus 5850 directcu cards, one is a top and one isn't and i've got mine running at 900 mhz core and 1250 for memory. they seem to be doing fine. i haven't tested furmark yet but normally when i push something too far bad company 2 causes the gpu recovery or starts artifacting and freezes up. love these cards, much better than my gtx 260's in sli.



Yes, I have found that Bad Company 2 works just the same as FurMark or Kombustor.. and you get to play it!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 16, 2010)

those settings work great...


----------



## erixx (Apr 16, 2010)

erocker said:


> Gentlemen and ladies. I'm looking for a consensus on how much GPU voltage is needed for a 5850 to be 1ghz GPU stable using reference cards. Anyone know of a list?



That's EXACTLY what was goiing on in my mind these days, erocker!!!

Now I have to study it.... AND

Mount my shiny new Artic Cooling Accelero Turbo Pro Speed GP Velocity überpwned Full Top Durable................. fans.... haha


----------



## erocker (Apr 16, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> those settings work great...
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100416/Capture039.jpg



Nice! Hey, have you tried installing the Stream SDK 2.01 to see if it affects bench's? Hopefully for the better!

I've been using it and notice better video playback and of course the OpenCL box is ticked in GPU-Z.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 16, 2010)

link?


----------



## erocker (Apr 16, 2010)

Just scroll down to the bottom: http://developer.amd.com/gpu/ATIStreamSDK/Pages/default.aspx

It's much easier to install now. Just extract it to wherever, then it will install three separate things. Restart.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 16, 2010)

erocker said:


> Nice! Hey, have you tried installing the Stream SDK 2.01 to see if it affects bench's? Hopefully for the better!
> 
> I've been using it and notice better video playback and of course the OpenCL box is ticked in GPU-Z.



No one ever gave me credit for posting the new version ether. I had a sad.


----------



## erixx (Apr 16, 2010)

I do not want to hijack the latest posts, interesting without doubt, and posted by honourable men without doubt, ...

But i have an issue.... Help will be much appreciated.

I just mounted my Artic Cooling VGA cooler (details and pics coming), but the 2 fans do not run at all...

That's when I connect them to the VGA card: no moving of fans. IF I cannect them to a 4 pin Molex they do run. So it's not a fan issue.

Observing more closely the 3-pin mini fan connector to the 5850 card, I observe that the colour code is not the same, apparantly red and yellow are inverted... 

Do you guys know if this is a known problem? It would be funny (shitty more exactly) that Gigabyte, apart from making a somewhat different card etc, without 5xxx features like voltage control, also wouldhave facked big time with the fans and cables... Who knows! 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## TotalChaos (Apr 16, 2010)

I believe it's an issue with the fans. if you read on their webite they make mention of fans not spinning up and to use Riva Tuner to create a profile for fan speeds

http://www.arctic-cooling.com/catalog/technical_support.php?cid=2&pid=101&part_id=53&aid=458


----------



## erixx (Apr 16, 2010)

erixx said:


> I do not want to hijack the latest posts, interesting without doubt, and posted by honourable men without doubt, ...
> 
> But i have an issue.... Help will be much appreciated.
> 
> ...



I repeat my issue here, and thak you Chaos!!!!

Well, the VGA fans do not run from moment zero that i start the computer when pluged into the VGA. They do run if connected to a 'generic' power source, molex.

Raising my hairs and getting bald....


----------



## erixx (Apr 16, 2010)

weeeeell, after checking more precisely:

Gigabyte fan is YELLOW, RED, BLACK
and Artic fan is RED BLACK YELLOW.

Putting the plugs the same way of course.... Still wondering why does the fans run when connected elsewhere.... FREE BEERS FOR ALL, WELCOME TO THE PUB, THANKS!!!!1


----------



## Chewy (Apr 16, 2010)

I own one, soon its going to have a water block on it to complete my system lol shame I dont even game anymore like once every "few" months :O I feel a banstick coming from this club! lol.  

 Overall I could not pass up this card when I seen the benchies... its obviously Ati's golden child IMHO.

 I have the block I just havent bothered to put it on yet, maybe this weekend or nexted. I will add sexy pics when I do.


----------



## erixx (Apr 16, 2010)

GREAT being drunken, like me hahahaha. 

I have exchanged (c) MSFT, the cables to make them the same as the Gigabyte ones... now the fans RUN... helelyuyah!!!!!! BUT.... now my pc wont start, that is, no nothing on my monitor... seems like a PCI.e issue with a dancing vga card.... fuc ultra durable, this is thin like paper.... NEver never never Gigabyte again for anything.......


----------



## Thrackan (Apr 17, 2010)

erixx said:


> I do not want to hijack the latest posts, interesting without doubt, and posted by honourable men without doubt, ...
> 
> But i have an issue.... Help will be much appreciated.
> 
> ...



Details and pics please


----------



## erocker (Apr 17, 2010)

erixx said:


> weeeeell, after checking more precisely:
> 
> Gigabyte fan is YELLOW, RED, BLACK
> and Artic fan is RED BLACK YELLOW.
> ...



Swap the wires around in the AC fan connector so it matches up with the Gigabyte.


----------



## erixx (Apr 18, 2010)

BAck guys. Yesterday I was SO fed up that I didn't even look at the computer.

The fans is solved moving the cables around in the connector, but that is not the problem. 

The card just doesn't boot at all. I remember that last week, once I had this issue and moved the power cables and pci-e videocard a bit, until it booted. Didn't know/think that this would repeat again. 

I have tried the 5850 in another pc, no way. Used other power supply cables, no go.

Booted holding the card up with my hand, no; booted trying every potition, remounted the oem cooling, I only get black screens.

I just packed it to return it...  Fantastic card, potentially at least....

How can a videocard boot once, then not, then again, and finally not boot at all...?

Posting with my old GF9600....


----------



## TotalChaos (Apr 18, 2010)

sounds like time to RMA the puppy, bummer


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 18, 2010)

Having looked around at the reference cards, I am going for this one I think, not only does it have it's own smartdoctor voltage software, it also comes with a pretty good custom cooler.

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=GX-225-AS&groupid=701&catid=56&subcat=411


----------



## lemode (Apr 18, 2010)

i just set up my second toxic 5850 in xfire and i love it! can’t say the performance gain was SUPER HUGE but it was definitely noticeable in badco 2.


----------



## digibucc (Apr 18, 2010)

yeah i only got the second for eyefinity. a single was getting great rates in most games.  but 2 allow me to get decent settings in eyefinity, or max in everything on one screen.  except, i am limited by ram somewhat.  GTA4 for example can't max out without hacking it.  and as i hear more and more games will make use of more than 1gb ... but i think i'm good for this generation. i'll get a 2gb 6xxx in 2011-2012


----------



## alexsubri (Apr 19, 2010)

grrr....I am trying to flash my 5850...please let me know what I am doing wrong...? I formated my USB stick into a NTSF partition. Everything is fine, however when I try to run the commands, I keep getting these errors (Shown in the picture)

Do I have to go in my BIOS and make it load into J:\ ?


----------



## travva (Apr 19, 2010)

alex, you're most likely using files on that boot stick from windows 98, which doesn't support NTFS.


----------



## erocker (Apr 19, 2010)

alexsubri said:


> grrr....I am trying to flash my 5850...please let me know what I am doing wrong...? I formated my USB stick into a NTSF partition. Everything is fine, however when I try to run the commands, I keep getting these errors (Shown in the picture)
> 
> Do I have to go in my BIOS and make it load into J:\ ?



You need to make the USB stick bootable. Boot from it, then flash it.

Get the HP USB Sisk Storage Format tool and make your USB stick a DOS startup disk. Then put ATIFlash and the bios on the drive.

Tutorial: http://www.bay-wolf.com/usbmemstick.htm


----------



## erixx (Apr 19, 2010)

RMAed it today, hoping the best.

Here a pic of the setup, it does not touch any parts at all.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 19, 2010)

Does anyone know where I can find a 5850 HIS reference card?


----------



## Thrackan (Apr 19, 2010)

erixx said:


> RMAed it today, hoping the best.
> 
> Here a pic of the setup, it does not touch any parts at all.
> 
> http://img685.imageshack.us/img685/1861/acfan.jpg



Did you happen to take any close-up pics of the area near the DVI plugs?


----------



## erixx (Apr 19, 2010)

like this?


----------



## Thrackan (Apr 19, 2010)

erixx said:


> http://img106.imageshack.us/img106/1861/acfan.jpg
> 
> like this?



Ah, so you removed the cover 

Thanks mate


----------



## erixx (Apr 19, 2010)

no cover anywhere!!!


----------



## Thrackan (Apr 19, 2010)

erixx said:


> no cover anywhere!!!



Wait, this thing had no cover to begin with?

That's a first.


----------



## OnBoard (Apr 19, 2010)

Hmm, gigabyte has the core more to the right than reference design.

If you compare to this, moddidng is needed.
http://translate.google.com/transla...om/Arctic_Cooling_Accelero_Twin_Turbo_Pro.htm

Anyhow 5850+Accelero might be in my future, so it's good to be prepared


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 19, 2010)

erixx said:


> no cover anywhere!!!



Nice, the link to the Asus card I am getting with the custom cooler in Post 160 has no cover also which I knda liked.


----------



## OnBoard (Apr 19, 2010)

Thrackan said:


> Wait, this thing had no cover to begin with?
> 
> That's a first.



It's money saved, not much on one card but make enough of them it adds up.



Tatty_One said:


> Nice, the link to the Asus card I am getting with the custom cooler in Post 160 has no cover also which I knda liked.



Yeah, but it's single slot (DVI), those don't have covers


----------



## Thrackan (Apr 19, 2010)

OnBoard said:


> Hmm, gigabyte has the core more to the right than reference design.
> 
> If you compare to this, moddidng is needed.
> http://translate.google.com/transla...om/Arctic_Cooling_Accelero_Twin_Turbo_Pro.htm
> ...



Yeah, well, they snipped off a LOT more than necessary, and the picture that shows that is kind of blurry, hence my quest for a better pic


----------



## OnBoard (Apr 19, 2010)

Thrackan said:


> Yeah, well, they snipped off a LOT more than necessary, and the picture that shows that is kind of blurry, hence my quest for a better pic



Yes blurry one, but see how the cooler cover here goes over the DVI, when in erixx card it's not even close.
http://www.hardwareoverclock.com/VGA-Kuehler/Accelero_TwinTurbo-Pro-023.jpg


----------



## Thrackan (Apr 19, 2010)

OnBoard said:


> Yes blurry one, but see how the cooler cover here goes over the DVI, when in erixx card it's not even close.
> http://www.hardwareoverclock.com/VGA-Kuehler/Accelero_TwinTurbo-Pro-023.jpg



Yup, and I have an XFX, like those German reviewers you linked, so snipping something off will be necessary. But not a full CM, maybe 5mm or so.


----------



## OnBoard (Apr 19, 2010)

Thrackan said:


> Yup, and I have an XFX, like those German reviewers you linked, so snipping something off will be necessary. But not a full CM, maybe 5mm or so.



Sounds about right. If the DVI cover is removable, it wouldn't help that much as I think the DVI wires go straight up and not at an angle like in Gigabyte.

Take pictures if you get the cooler and cut it


----------



## Thrackan (Apr 19, 2010)

OnBoard said:


> Sounds about right. If the DVI cover is removable, it wouldn't help that much as I think the DVI wires go straight up and not at an angle like in Gigabyte.
> 
> Take pictures if you get the cooler and cut it



I certainly will, although tons of other priorities are currently preventing me from actually getting one of these.

I also wanna test if the stock plate fits.


----------



## alexsubri (Apr 19, 2010)

erocker said:


> You need to make the USB stick bootable. Boot from it, then flash it.
> 
> Get the HP USB Sisk Storage Format tool and make your USB stick a DOS startup disk. Then put ATIFlash and the bios on the drive.
> 
> Tutorial: http://www.bay-wolf.com/usbmemstick.htm



Okay, once I do this, I just move over the ATIFLASH folder and change my BIOS bootup once I start my PC, what do I do next? 

PS - I have crossfire, is it wise to flash both cards or just one?

thanks!


----------



## DOM (Apr 19, 2010)

alexsubri said:


> Okay, once I do this, I just move over the ATIFLASH folder and change my BIOS bootup once I start my PC, what do I do next?
> 
> PS - I have crossfire, is it wise to flash both cards or just one?
> 
> thanks!


one at a time


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 19, 2010)

erocker....

openCL and directcompute add nothing to vantage cpu score.


----------



## alexsubri (Apr 19, 2010)

DOM said:


> one at a time



Nice, but what do I do after I finis making my USB a bootable drive?


----------



## alexsubri (Apr 19, 2010)

alexsubri said:


> Nice, but what do I do after I finis making my USB a bootable drive?



EDIT: Okay, I seem to got it now! I don't want to go any extreme o/c'ing so I flashed mine to the new XFX 5870 bios, however when I did atiflash -p -f 0 5850.bin (my filename) it flashed my slave card, so now I did the same command but with 1 instead of 0 and let's see if it's going to flash that one as well ...

Did anybody else have to reinstall their drivers after flashing???

I plan on just o/c'ing with stock voltages, don't want to do anything too crazy 

Thanks for all the help guys!


----------



## erocker (Apr 19, 2010)

I usually flash with no drivers installed so I would reinstall the drivers.


----------



## alexsubri (Apr 19, 2010)

This kick's ass  I am going to run some more benchmarks and stability programs maybe tomorrow to see which is more stable

@Erocker, can you please send me that link again that has the google spreadsheet for o/c'ing with voltages thanks











ps - i'm thinking about making a guide for those who want to know how to flash, since i like helping other's out that had similiar problems


----------



## erocker (Apr 19, 2010)

erocker said:


> http://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=0Ah734PmsAFeKdDV5dHRZaVVGczIyd0lJcnl0RzZDVEE&hl=en  Found on another thread at XS.
> 
> *So the lowest on that list is 1.2v for 1ghz.



^ There. For me, 1.125v gets up to 950mhz which I'm happy with for now.   I think instead of upgrading to new cards, I'll put w/c blocks on these and try running them a 1100 core... when the time comes.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Apr 19, 2010)

erocker said:


> ^ There. For me, 1.125v gets up to 950mhz which I'm happy with for now.   I think instead of upgrading to new cards, I'll put w/c blocks on these and try running them a 1100 core... when the time comes.



That's pretty good IMO. 1.125v gets me 899 only.


----------



## erocker (Apr 19, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> That's pretty good IMO. 1.125v gets me 899 only.



Hmmm.. I better doublecheck that voltage when I get home then. Perhaps it's more, but it is under 1.2v


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Apr 19, 2010)

erocker said:


> Hmmm.. I better doublecheck that voltage when I get home then. Perhaps it's more, but it is under 1.2v



Well you might just have golden cards. I wanted to find the best compromise between noise and OC. With the fan on auto I didn't even get 975 with 1.175v. I believe it's the VRMs causing the card to crash but I'm not gaming with the fan set to leaf blower just for a few MHz. 

I'm 100% stable and satisfied with 920/4750 using 1.15v and the fan on auto. It's dead silent.


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 19, 2010)

So can I ask..... when my Asus 5850 arrives, as I don't wanna flash initially, I should use Asus Smartdoctor for voltage control (as I see no point in afterburner if I already have software voltage control), use AMD GPU clock tool for the clocks to get me above the CCC limit and I can use smartdoctor for fan control also, and I assume leave the CCC overclocking utility locked?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 19, 2010)

afterburner works best.

its got everything all in one. 

i've tried all of the other progs and i like afterburner best.


----------



## erocker (Apr 19, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> afterburner works best.
> 
> its got everything all in one.
> 
> i've tried all of the other progs and i like afterburner best.



+1, and if your Asus is reference, it's by far the best way to go as everything you need is in one program.

Oh, yeah it's good to keep ovedrive locked or at defaults. Locked would probablly be better if you plan on starting Afterburner with Windows on startup so there's no complications.


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 19, 2010)

erocker said:


> +1, and if your Asus is reference, it's by far the best way to go as everything you need is in one program.
> 
> Oh, yeah it's good to keep ovedrive locked or at defaults. Locked would probablly be better if you plan on starting Afterburner with Windows on startup so there's no complications.



Yes it's reference, I thought though you had to use GPU clock tool in cunjuction with afterburner or there were probs with either fan speeds or clocks resetting, so afterburner will do the lot for me, sounds good, might just fiddle with smartdoctor first just to see what it's like though.


----------



## digibucc (Apr 19, 2010)

Tatty_One said:


> Yes it's reference, I thought though you had to use GPU clock tool in cunjuction with afterburner or there were probs with either fan speeds or clocks resetting, so afterburner will do the lot for me, sounds good, might just fiddle with smartdoctor first just to see what it's like though.



that was just for people who didn't pay attention.  if they would have changed "enableunnoficialoverclocking" to equal 1 in the cfg file, they would have had no problem.

I use afterburner alone for my ref and non ref XFXs, and it handles fans and clocks no problem on both.  volts no problem on the ref, but of course no volts on non-ref.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 19, 2010)

well again i hate to break it to some people but afterburner dosent always work... after disabling ulps flashing my bios enabling unofficial overclocking and every other god damn hoop out there afterburner STILL hardlocks the entire system when messing with clocks. voltages are usually okay but as it stands 1 in 5 times it will hardlock with that as well


----------



## erocker (Apr 19, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> well again i hate to break it to some people but afterburner dosent always work... after disabling ulps flashing my bios enabling unofficial overclocking and every other god damn hoop out there afterburner STILL hardlocks the entire system when messing with clocks. voltages are usually okay but as it stands 1 in 5 times it will hardlock with that as well



You are the only one I've heard of with these problems with a reference card. Something in your system is unstable.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 19, 2010)

nothing unstable now i can pass linpack occt prime furmark 3dmark loops etc when overclocked just afterburner does not like my system. i established it in other threads...'

just like the new multi monitor cursor dosent line up on 1 of the screens issue that i seem to share with some ppl around here but for me is only there on the 10.x drivers but dosent exist on release or 9.12 drivers. I am a part of a very vocal minority Erocker...  but just cause its 1 guy dosent mean it dosent exist  afterburner should work for him key word should. im just the unlucky bastard that has EVERYTHING go wrong every time -_-


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 19, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Does anyone know where I can find a 5850 HIS reference card?



Anyone?


----------



## erocker (Apr 19, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Anyone?



I haven't seen any. Any reference card will do though.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 19, 2010)

erocker said:


> I haven't seen any. Any reference card will do though.



I wanted matching HIS. The new HIS is all blue and S#$T. I mean ANY 5850 will work fine I just like to match. I have OCD after all


----------



## erocker (Apr 19, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I wanted matching HIS. The new HIS is all blue and S#$T. I mean ANY 5850 will work fine I just like to match. I have OCD after all



Rip the stickers off them, flash with identical bios's. Doing it sucks and will probablly give you a bit of anxiety, once completed you'll be happy. DO IT!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 19, 2010)

Heres the new one....

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814161330




erocker said:


> Rip the stickers off them, flash with identical bios's. Doing it sucks and will probablly give you a bit of anxiety, once completed you'll be happy. DO IT!


You really want to see me have a nervous break down don't you?


----------



## dark2099 (Apr 20, 2010)

So I'm sitting here checking these cards out on Newegg, and since I sold my GTX 275 Co-op and have some cash now, was wondering if any of you had a suggestion of one brand over another?  Also are there ref cards with the fan in the middle and ones with the fan at the end of the HS, and does one cool better?  Thanks.


----------



## digibucc (Apr 20, 2010)

in the US XFX offers lifetime warranty if that suits you.  the XXX or black editions are best.  do not get a non-ref if you want to change the voltage.  I have a ref and non ref XFX - the non ref has a fan in the middle the ref in the back.  I like them both and don't need to change voltage, so no issue.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 20, 2010)

i haz one too

it dosnt have voltage control, there was no ref cards in denmark when i ordered it

so its gonna be volt modded

and im def. gonna get one more







the rig atm


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Apr 21, 2010)

u all make me sick having a hd5850 looks like i sell my old build to buy one


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Apr 21, 2010)

hd5870 is so bloody expensive compered to a hd5850 and the performance in fairly close waste of money really


----------



## Enmity (Apr 21, 2010)

this will seem odd but has anyone here played FEAR (yes the first one) with 5850's? im running two of em and decided randomly to install fear to run the bench for shits n giggles to find i can't get more than 55FPS - so i disabled crossfire and i get more ofr less the same fps - so i check gpu useage and it's only using like 1-2% of my cards during the benchmark lol...whats up with that?

I know its really old and stuff but i wanted to see hundreds of fps  when running the bench. This surprised me. I'm running the 10.4Preview driver, ive also tried the 10.X driver too. perhaps i'll have to go back to the 10.3 officials to check them out.


----------



## Thrackan (Apr 21, 2010)

Enmity said:


> this will seem odd but has anyone here played FEAR (yes the first one) with 5850's? im running two of em and decided randomly to install fear to run the bench for shits n giggles to find i can't get more than 55FPS - so i disabled crossfire and i get more ofr less the same fps - so i check gpu useage and it's only using like 1-2% of my cards during the benchmark lol...whats up with that?
> 
> I know its really old and stuff but i wanted to see hundreds of fps  when running the bench. This surprised me. I'm running the 10.4Preview driver, ive also tried the 10.X driver too. perhaps i'll have to go back to the 10.3 officials to check them out.



Sounds like forced vsync to me.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 21, 2010)

Enmity said:


> this will seem odd but has anyone here played FEAR (yes the first one) with 5850's? im running two of em and decided randomly to install fear to run the bench for shits n giggles to find i can't get more than 55FPS - so i disabled crossfire and i get more ofr less the same fps - so i check gpu useage and it's only using like 1-2% of my cards during the benchmark lol...whats up with that?
> 
> I know its really old and stuff but i wanted to see hundreds of fps  when running the bench. This surprised me. I'm running the 10.4Preview driver, ive also tried the 10.X driver too. perhaps i'll have to go back to the 10.3 officials to check them out.





Thrackan said:


> Sounds like forced vsync to me.



I think FEAR has a FPS cap.


----------



## Thrackan (Apr 21, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I think FEAR has a FPS cap.



Something like that, yeah


----------



## gaximodo (Apr 21, 2010)

No, FEAR doesn't have such a cap, I had it runing 200+FPS with my 275 SLI, it's more like v-sync


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 21, 2010)

my 5850s average around 300fps i top out at 400 minimum is 80 in FEAR but the games showing its age now


----------



## erixx (Apr 21, 2010)

5850 rocks, i wish i had mine back...


----------



## dark2099 (Apr 22, 2010)

Okies, so got my XFX 5850 today, haven't put it in the rigs yet, about to do that, but was wondering which drivers seem to offer the best performance, 10.3, 10.4 preview, or 10.4a preview?  Or should I stick with 10.3 since I don't play what ever game the 10.4 preview/hotfix's are designed mostly for?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 22, 2010)

10.3 has the least amount of issues and works flawless for me.


----------



## Thrackan (Apr 22, 2010)

Ok, so I just made a full fledged effort to see if I could stop my stutters and crashes. For now, GRID has stopped stuttering.

I also smacked my Zalman VF1000 onto the stockplate, makes a lot less noise and cools better.

*One question for you guys with custom coolers: the cooling pad near the fan was really brittle, and so was the really small one near the other end. Is this by any chance by design, or do they just suck?*

EDIT: xbitlabs' review shows the same thing (the white pads):


----------



## OnBoard (Apr 25, 2010)

I'd need a similar graph for Sapphire Radeon HD 5850 in the US. Where would I see one? That's price here in Euro for that card (high, average, low).

Kinda sucks costing more than 6 months ago and only reason stopping me getting one. Dollar has also gotten stronger, so that's part of the rise, but they haven't gotten cheaper even without that.

Thrackan: at least the rest of the pads are good


----------



## D007 (Apr 25, 2010)

Not only have I joined the red team for the time being. I got myself one of these badboys. 
I own it, but it's not installed yet because it's still in shipping.. XD
Will keep the 8800gtx in my specs until I have it installed and functional.
Totally stoked to be getting a new card. the 8800 was a champ and still is IMO, really lasted the test of time.
Can't wait to OC it as it's a reference model, hello 5850=5870..lol


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 25, 2010)

Got my Anus HD5850 DirectCU card finally tested today, bad news..... it's not reference..... good news is it has Asus Smartdoctor for voltage tweaks.  Smartdoctor sets GPU limit at 900mhz so basically I am using smartdoctor for volts and GPU tool for clocks.  Can get 900mhz on default 1.18V but it takes 1.250V to run 1000mhz stably in both Furmark and OCCT GPU stress test but she runs very cool with this excellent cooler, even at 1.25V the GPU does not go above 62C but thats with fan at 100%, on default volts at 900Mhz she dont go much into the 60's even with auto fan running at 38% and totally silent.

Need more time to play and to run some real benches.

Edit:  it has an 8 pin and 6 pin PCI-E connector.


----------



## jlewis02 (Apr 25, 2010)

Am I the only one that cant get my 5850 to 1000mhz core?
I seem to hit a wall at 970mhz core and 1200mhz memory.
I have tried 1.35v and still nada maybe its too hot in here or I just got a bad card.
It will do 850/1200 at stock volts all day long.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 25, 2010)

Tatty_One said:


> Got my Anus HD5850 DirectCU card finally tested today, bad news..... it's not reference..... good news is it has Asus Smartdoctor for voltage tweaks.  Smartdoctor sets GPU limit at 900mhz so basically I am using smartdoctor for volts and GPU tool for clocks.  Can get 900mhz on default 1.18V but it takes 1.250V to run 1000mhz stably in both Furmark and OCCT GPU stress test but she runs very cool with this excellent cooler, even at 1.25V the GPU does not go above 62C but thats with fan at 100%, on default volts at 900Mhz she dont go much into the 60's even with auto fan running at 38% and totally silent.
> 
> Need more time to play and to run some real benches.
> 
> Edit:  it has an 8 pin and 6 pin PCI-E connector.



Even if its not reference you can still crossfire it all day long man. Now worries.



jlewis02 said:


> Am I the only one that cant get my 5850 to 1000mhz core?
> I seem to hit a wall at 970mhz core and 1200mhz memory.
> I have tried 1.35v and still nada maybe its too hot in here or I just got a bad card.
> It will do 850/1200 at stock volts all day long.



A: I can't ether.
B: There is no need to.


----------



## jlewis02 (Apr 25, 2010)

Im at 960mhz right now and the temps are good I think.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 25, 2010)

jlewis02 said:


> Im at 960mhz right now and the temps are good I think.



Is that idle or load? If it idle I would watch out!


----------



## jlewis02 (Apr 25, 2010)

100% load


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 25, 2010)

jlewis02 said:


> 100% load



Then you're fine.


----------



## jlewis02 (Apr 25, 2010)

It just crashes when I load it at 980mhz no matter what I do so I guess my card is maxed out at 975mhz.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 25, 2010)

jlewis02 said:


> It just crashes when I load it at 980mhz no matter what I do so I guess my card is maxed out at 975mhz.



Did you up the volts?


----------



## jlewis02 (Apr 25, 2010)

I set it at 1.35v and its the same.


----------



## OnBoard (Apr 25, 2010)

Tatty_One said:


> Got my Asus (<-corrected butt typo there ) HD5850 DirectCU card finally tested today, bad news..... it's not reference..... good news is it has Asus Smartdoctor for voltage tweaks.
> 
> she runs very cool with this excellent cooler, even at 1.25V the GPU does not go above 62C but thats with fan at 100%, on default volts at 900Mhz she dont go much into the 60's even with auto fan running at 38% and totally silent.
> 
> Edit:  it has an 8 pin and 6 pin PCI-E connector.



8pin sounds good, moor powah! Are the pipes 8mm? Did you happen to take the cooler off and some pics? <- edit: never mind, forgot W1zzard already took those.

Does the smartdoctor remember voltage after you shut it down? Can to voltage be lowered too? Auto fan hits 38% max?

Could be the choice for me, once prices drop, Will be harder and harder getting those reference design cards.

Question hour with OnBoard


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 25, 2010)

OnBoard said:


> 8pin sounds good, moor powah! Are the pipes 8mm? Did you happen to take the cooler off and some pics? <- edit: never mind, forgot W1zzard already took those.
> 
> Does the smartdoctor remember voltage after you shut it down? Can to voltage be lowered too? Auto fan hits 38% max?
> 
> ...



Lol.... in the order you asked (you got the yes answer on the 8mm point from Wiz's review):

1.   Yes, it asks if you want to maintain the changes once closed.
2.  Yes, but only tried it to 1.05V.... will try some more shortly, I'm having damn Win 7 issues ATM!
3.  Auto fan didn't need to go higher than the 38% to keep it in the 60's when on STOCK volts at 900mhz, I havent yet tried auto fan at 1000mhz on 1.250V.


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 26, 2010)

OK, Update as of Monday Night........

I have been tweaking the card, it turns out that the CCC upper limit is 1200mhz..... very useful!  So now all I need is Smartdoctor for voltage which goes upto 1.35V  (remembering the card is non reference) and CCC overdrive.

I set the volts to 1.250V and the max I can achieve is 1005mhz, now thats using 15 minutes of Furmark, 15 minutes of OCCT GPU Stress test and a full 3D Mark 2006 run.  The amazing thing is this cooler, it also has heatsinks for all the PWM's/regulators and the fan blows over all of it, I have added an Antec Spot cooler just to blow up between the shroud and PCB, during all of those tests with the fan at 100% (silly not to go max when overvolting.... at least initially). the GPU never climbed above 65C and the VDDC stayed in the mid 70's C, this cooler really is the dog's whatsits!

I have just updated my Motherboard BIOS so none of my high overclock settings remain, so I was just running the CPU at 3.62gig with all background proggies running and I hit 24K in 3D Mark 2006 !  The max juice I am prepared to run through her for benching is 1.275V (Yes I know, I am a scared old man now!), I am hoping to hit near to 1050mhz with that.

Once I have pushed as far as I am "willing" to go, I will step up the CPU to 4.3gig and do a full 2006 and Vantage run to see where I am.


----------



## travva (Apr 27, 2010)

nice tatty. i have this card, as well as a TOP version in crossfire. they're very nice cards imo. i've been having some freezing issues but i'm working them out i think.


----------



## Thrackan (Apr 27, 2010)

Well the VF1000 + stock plate do pretty decently. I got the VRMs just below 90C with Furmark, and that's with the fan on half speed.
The stock cooler cools better on 50%, but on the same noise level (which would be ~15% stock cooler speed) it's useless.

Also take note I didn't use any heatsinks. Just stock plate + VF1000


----------



## D007 (Apr 28, 2010)

Whoo hoo! my 5850 came in the mail, and EARLY!, have you ever heard of such a thing? lol..
Kinda sad I'm still waiting on the new HDD. I'd rather do everything at once, so I'll wait a day or two until I get the new HDD, reformat and install fresh, clean, drivers on a brand new system. I am so looking forward to this, might get metro 2033 just to see dx11.


----------



## erocker (Apr 28, 2010)

D007 said:


> Whoo hoo! my 5850 came in the mail, and EARLY!, have you ever heard of such a thing? lol..
> Kinda sad I'm still waiting on the new HDD. I'd rather do everything at once, so I'll wait a day or two until I get the new HDD, reformat and install fresh, clean, drivers on a brand new system. I am so looking forward to this, might get metro 2033 just to see dx11.



A single 5850 has a hard time with Metro. You can run some things lower and still have DX11 though. Dirt 2 looks great in DX11 and Battlefield BC2, if you're into that.


----------



## D007 (Apr 28, 2010)

It can't run any worse than an 8800gtx..lol So regardless I'm happy.  Don't play bfbc2,  though I thought about it, don't play to much racing games now a days ..XD
How hard of a time could it have exactly? like what I can't run it at 16xAA? lol. Not buggin me in the least, I'll just run 8xAA and max everything else.
I haven't even opened the box yet, but I bet it's perty.


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 28, 2010)

One thing that is very clear to me with these 5850's...... when compared to my 4890 the IQ is so much nicer on the 5850.


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 28, 2010)

jlewis02 said:


> I set it at 1.35v and its the same.



TBH, if 1.35V won't get you 1000mhz then as you have probably gathered, your GPU is probably maxed out, personally I wouldn't even entertain anything near that even on water, for me with good custom air cooling I won't go past 1.275V which currently is getting me about 1030mhz   once you get to a point, it takes a lotta juice just to move up 10 or 15mhz I am finding.


----------



## Mr McC (Apr 28, 2010)

D007 said:


> It can't run any worse than an 8800gtx..lol So regardless I'm happy.  Don't play bfbc2,  though I thought about it, don't play to much racing games now a days ..XD
> How hard of a time could it have exactly? like what I can't run it at 16xAA? lol. Not buggin me in the least, I'll just run 8xAA and max everything else.
> I haven't even opened the box yet, but I bet it's perty.



Depending on your resolution, you will probably have to turn AA off, or set it to AAA. According to HardOCP, the highest playable settings were "high" with no AA at 1920x1200, as opposed to the "very high" settings of the 5870:

http://www2.hardocp.com/article/2010/04/05/metro_2033_directx_11_gameplay_performance_iq/4

Other sites seem to echo the fact that Metro is an extremely demanding game. Bear in mind that this is a TWIMTBP game and ATI will probably improve performance slightly with new drivers now that the game is released; however, I wouldn't expect any miracle cure. Nevertheless, I do think that the highest playable game settings published by HardOCP present too wide a gap between the 5850 and the 5870 - they aren't that different, are they? The game even stresses the 480. Moreover, the framerates provided for Nvidia cards in reviews are questionable. It seems that the 480 and 470 default to high settings even when very high settings are selected. This is being blamed on driver issues, but very few sites will return to their review to rectify the comparison if and when this mysterious "driver issue" is sorted out, so we may be receiving a false impression of the relative performance of the Nvidia cards. 

Many people are switching to DirectX 10 for this title and are reporting little or no loss of image quality, whilst doubling fps and it seems that the "depth of field" can stress even the most powerful cards currently available. Due to the demands it places on the entire system, Metro is being touted as the new Crysis. Whether or not the system requirements point the way to what we can expect to see in games in the immediate future or whether they can be attributed to poor implementation of DirectX 11 features remains to be seen.

I have no experience with the game, but even if the 5850 forces you to crank down a few features, it should still be visually stunning.


----------



## D007 (Apr 28, 2010)

Well I just overclocked it and tested it for a while in heaven and 3dmark06.
Looking like 1.237v for 950/1100. I'll stay with that as any gain beyond it seems to either crash or would require to much voltage to be recommendable in my situation. I'm quite pleased with those clocks though. Handles much better than my 8800gtx did 

I run at 1920x1080 btw, should be a little easier than 1900x1200 at least. Good to know, ty.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (May 2, 2010)

Thanks for nothing Nvidia! 5800 series cards have only gotten more expensive like I thought they might. My non-ref Sapphire 5850 still the cheapest at the Egg-$315 w free shipping. I bought it Fermi launch day for $279 shipped. The other $299 models like that Powercolor are long gone.


----------



## OnBoard (May 3, 2010)

Spotted this:
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...c-Cooling-Accelero-Twin-Turbo-Pro::14292.html

Twin Turbo Pro has a new revision out that is compatible with 5850. Isn't even mentiod yet on Arctic Cooling page, so coolers in store not counting caseking might still need modding.


----------



## erixx (May 5, 2010)

very good find!!!! Mine is 'for 5870' and has no cut out part.


----------



## anonemus (May 6, 2010)

Through stroke of massive luck, I won a Gigabyte 5850 OC 1GB card in an internet contest! And now I'm glad to be a club member. Hope to learn a lot from you folks!


----------



## douglatins (May 11, 2010)

Guys, how do i OC past 850Mhz in a 5850? I tried the AB tweak, but its sucks


----------



## erocker (May 11, 2010)

douglatins said:


> Guys, how do i OC past 850Mhz in a 5850? I tried the AB tweak, but its sucks



How do you mean "sucks"? Install Afterburner then go edit the .cfg file to allow "UnofficialATiOverclocking", save then overclock.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 11, 2010)

did you change the CFG file in AB?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 12, 2010)

erocker said:


> How do you mean "sucks"? Install Afterburner then go edit the .cfg file to allow "UnofficialATiOverclocking from 0 to 1", save then overclock.



fixed


----------



## douglatins (May 12, 2010)

Yes, i did, but first i dont get 2D clocks, and second i get loads of BSODs, thinking about flashing bios or something


----------



## erocker (May 12, 2010)

Is your 5850 a reference design?


----------



## douglatins (May 12, 2010)

erocker said:


> Is your 5850 a reference design?



Yep


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 12, 2010)

how much voltage you giving it?


----------



## douglatins (May 12, 2010)

With the same clocks and voltages stable in 0 set, when in 1 its unstable
I got some runs with 970/1200 1.25V, but then after a while the BSODs started even at lower clocks, also with 1 set i could sync the OC with the 5970
Sorry if i'n not being clear, im playing BC2 now


----------



## anonemus (May 12, 2010)

erocker said:


> How do you mean "sucks"? Install Afterburner then go edit the .cfg file to allow "UnofficialATiOverclocking", save then overclock.



Sorry for the noob question: where can I find this cfg file, in the Afterburner folder? I cant OC my 5850 past the CCC settings in my Afterburner


----------



## gaximodo (May 12, 2010)

@anonemus, Yep in the afterburner folder, and welcome! 
@douglatins, you will have to disable ulps in registry first in order to overclock a crossfired 5800 card, just search"EnableUlps" key in the regedit and change the values to 0.


----------



## anonemus (May 12, 2010)

@gax -- when I find it (currently in the office, will be able to edit when I get back home tonight) do I put "1" after UnofficialATiOverclocking?


----------



## gaximodo (May 12, 2010)

EnableUnofficialOverclocking	= 1


----------



## anonemus (May 12, 2010)

Muchas gracias, gaximodo!


----------



## douglatins (May 12, 2010)

gaximodo said:


> @anonemus, Yep in the afterburner folder, and welcome!
> @douglatins, you will have to disable ulps in registry first in order to overclock a crossfired 5800 card, just search"EnableUlps" key in the regedit and change the values to 0.



The Ulps tip i knew, but was enable, so i disabled it and set the value to 1 on cgi. I had a 3D profile set on 800, the idle clocks went there. Also the GPU3 (GPU2 from the 5970) didnt follow the new clock and stayed on 2D, so its bugged. maybe only works with dual cards or symmetrical cfx

I am flashing my 5850 to 5870 Asus bios or MSI 5850 one


----------



## Mr McC (May 12, 2010)

Could this club be extended to take in 5870's? After all, the architecture is almost identical and many people are using 5870 bioses on their 5850's. Surely there is room for those of us who were too scared or too inept to attempt to save money by overclocking the 5850 to 5870 levels?


----------



## Tatty_One (May 12, 2010)

Mr McC said:


> Could this club be extended to take in 5870's? After all, the architecture is almost identical and many people are using 5870 bioses on their 5850's. Surely there is room for those of us who were too scared or too inept to attempt to save money by overclocking the 5850 to 5870 levels?



PM Fits (the Op) and ask him out of courtesy, I don't think he would mind.


----------



## douglatins (May 13, 2010)

douglatins said:


> The Ulps tip i knew, but was enable, so i disabled it and set the value to 1 on cgi. I had a 3D profile set on 800, the idle clocks went there. Also the GPU3 (GPU2 from the 5970) didnt follow the new clock and stayed on 2D, so its bugged. maybe only works with dual cards or symmetrical cfx
> 
> I am flashing my 5850 to 5870 Asus bios or MSI 5850 one



Blamo DONE! ASUS 1200/1400 bios


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 13, 2010)

Tatty_One said:


> PM Fits (the Op) and ask him out of courtesy, I don't think he would mind.



done and done. thanks.


----------



## anonemus (May 13, 2010)

YES!!!!

Thanks to this Club (esp to gaximodo) I was able to successfully OC my 5850 from to 900/1100 last night! Didn't want to go any further than that yet. But I'm thrilled!!!!!


----------



## douglatins (May 13, 2010)

I ran some 1000/1200 core today at 1.25V, though dunno about furmark stablity


----------



## erocker (May 14, 2010)

douglatins said:


> I ran some 1000/1200 core today at 1.25V, though dunno about furmark stablity



Not bad at all! If you can run bench's at that, don't bother with furmark. Furmark is just torture for your cards and has no benefits.


----------



## cadaveca (May 14, 2010)

erocker said:


> Not bad at all! If you can run bench's at that, don't bother with furmark. Furmark is just torture for your cards and has no benefits.



I dunno about that. My cards get just as hot in GTA4, or BF:BC2, as they do furmark. But I agree on Furmark being useless...I could run furmark all day long on my 5870's on semi-stable clocks, but they'll crash in both of those apps much earlier than furmark.

I've actually tested to see how long it takes, and GTA4 is even faster at building heat than Furmark, but they are neck-and-neck.


----------



## DoomDoomDoom (May 17, 2010)

And with my first tPU! post, I'll say add an ASUS HD 5870 to the list, and hello from Illinois. Went to the 5870 from a GTX 280, and I may not go back to the green team.


----------



## Lionheart (May 17, 2010)

Yo guys, Im kinda new to the video card bios flashing, Im gonna overclock my 2 HD5870's but not right now because they are sandwiched together in crossfire mode, would you'd recommend me flashing both my HIS HD5870's to those asus bios's that you's are using?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 17, 2010)

i would just try and oc them with their own bios, if it works well then there is no reason for flashing them imo


----------



## KingPing (May 28, 2010)

How many benchs do i have to run and for how long, so i can know if the card is stable, i reached 950/1250 on my sapphire toxic 5850 with defaults voltage, it passed crysis bench, avp bench, 3dmark06, farcry2 bench, RE5 bench so far.


----------



## erocker (May 28, 2010)

You don't. Play games. If it fails, back off, but judging by what you have run, I doubt you will have a problem.


----------



## DanishDevil (May 28, 2010)

[SHAMELESS PLUG]Looking to try out a GTX 470 *puts on flame-retardant suit* and am selling my 5870, so if anybody wants a second one for Crossfire, hit up my FS thread in my sig![/SHAMELESS PLUG]


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 3, 2010)

I'l be joining this club 2moro - I'l hopefully be coming home with either a Sapphire Vapour-X 5850 or the regular sapphire/XFX one.


----------



## OnBoard (Jun 4, 2010)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I'l be joining this club 2moro - I'l hopefully be coming home with either a Sapphire Vapour-X 5850 or the regular sapphire/XFX one.



You close to Novatech? They have XFX patch coming in cheap. Though if it's with the sucky 5770 cooler already, then it's not good :/

XFX HD-585X-ZNFV Radeon HD 5850 1GB 256-bit DDR5 P...

For 5830 I sort of understad it, but for 5850 that's a bit pushing it. 5850 just goes worse and worse and price isn't dropping a bit :'(

I'm looking to buy the earlier cooler version, middle fan thingy. Just not that confident in the quality, lots of BSODs and GSODs in some of those. Sapphire/XFX share the same board design, but sapphire has 85mm fan on it's card while XFX has 80mm one.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 4, 2010)

OnBoard said:


> You close to Novatech? They have XFX patch coming in cheap. Though if it's with the sucky 5770 cooler already, then it's not good :/
> 
> XFX HD-585X-ZNFV Radeon HD 5850 1GB 256-bit DDR5 P...
> 
> ...



Might I suggest the Asus HD 5850 DirectCU if you can get one and afford it, this cooler is so good, better than the VapourX in fact (I had a 4890 Toxic before).  It still has voltage control even though it's non reference (thru  Asus Smartdoctor) and will do around 900mhz out of the box.  Even in BBC2 at 900mhz my fan does not go above 40%.  I got mine from overclockers but it was pricey then.... £248.

http://www.overclock.co.uk/product/...-DVI-HDMI-DisplayPort-PCI-E-Retail_26902.html


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 4, 2010)

OnBoard said:


> You close to Novatech? They have XFX patch coming in cheap. Though if it's with the sucky 5770 cooler already, then it's not good :/
> 
> XFX HD-585X-ZNFV Radeon HD 5850 1GB 256-bit DDR5 P...
> 
> ...



unfortunately I cant shop at novatech at this time. because Im throwing money ontop of the value of a 5770 cuz my 4870 didnt make it back from rma - so I can only go to the store which RMA'd the dead card for me. but a 5850 is about £230-250 anyway. - sold my remaining super clocked 4870 for £110 - 5770's are around £150-160 so its all gravy


----------



## OnBoard (Jun 4, 2010)

Tatty_One said:


> Might I suggest the Asus HD 5850 DirectCU if you can get one and afford it, this cooler is so good, better than the VapourX in fact (I had a 4890 Toxic before).  It still has voltage control even though it's non reference (thru  Asus Smartdoctor) and will do around 900mhz out of the box.  Even in BBC2 at 900mhz my fan does not go above 40%.  I got mine from overclockers but it was pricey then.... £248.
> 
> http://www.overclock.co.uk/product/...-DVI-HDMI-DisplayPort-PCI-E-Retail_26902.html



Yeah it would be good, but we (nation) have bought too much from there and now they charge 22% VAT from Finland. On top of that GPB to EUR rate is horrible  Couple days ago it was the lowest it's been in a year.

One I'm trying to get would be 250€ or £207. That £255 it costs now + bigger VAT + postage = nearly HD 5870.

Hmm, now there's a used reference 5850. Maybe I'll get an upgrade soon.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 4, 2010)

Consider me a member







pitty its a non reference so I dont have voltage controls... lets just put it down to me misunderstanding that they werent actually VALUING the 5770 they were gonna give me - but my dead 4870... so with what i can currently afford & what money i had in my pocket - this here is the best i can do at this present time unfortunately


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 4, 2010)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Consider me a member
> 
> http://i113.photobucket.com/albums/n210/FinalFreedomEclipse/5850.jpg
> 
> pitty its a non reference so I dont have voltage controls... lets just put it down to me misunderstanding that they werent actually VALUING the 5770 they were gonna give me - but my dead 4870... so with what i can currently afford & what money i had in my pocket - this here is the best i can do at this present time unfortunately



WTF is wrong with a 5850! Best card on the market IMO.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 4, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> WTF is wrong with a 5850! Best card on the market IMO.



nothing, Im not saying theres anything wrong with a 5850, im saying i couldnt get a reference one so voltage tweaking & high overclocks arent for me


----------



## dark2099 (Jun 10, 2010)

So what drivers are the most popular and/or best to use, still 10.3 or are the 10.5 drivers worth it?  Reinstalling windows and curious if I should upgrade from the 10.3 drivers.  Thanks.


----------



## erocker (Jun 10, 2010)

I would just wait until 10.6. Apparently they will be performance drivers.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 10, 2010)

erocker said:


> I would just wait until 10.6. Apparently they will be performance drivers.



Any news when when they hit the street?


----------



## erocker (Jun 10, 2010)

Nah, but there's a beta going around. I think I saw the info at guru3d.com. I just don't mess around with beta's.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 10, 2010)

erocker said:


> Nah, but there's a beta going around. I think I saw the info at guru3d.com. I just don't mess around with beta's.



BS you don't mess with betas! What have you done with Erocker!


----------



## sapetto (Jun 12, 2010)

Today i got for the second time a graphical corruption during the POST screen. Even if the POST screen is corrupted the when windows starts there aren't any problems. I read somewhere this is a problem with the 58XX series like the Gray screen. Anyone had the same problem?


----------



## Mr McC (Jun 12, 2010)

sapetto said:


> Today i got for the second time a graphical corruption during the POST screen. Even if the POST screen is corrupted the when windows starts there aren't any problems. I read somewhere this is a problem with the 58XX series like the Gray screen. Anyone had the same problem?



I haven't had a single problem, I suggest you RMA the card.


----------



## ShRoOmAlIsTiC (Jul 30, 2010)

got my vf3000a installed on my 5850 last night,  so far all the cards temps have dropped an average of 20c.  what an amazing cooler.


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 30, 2010)

PICS PLEASE!!!

Heh. Hoping mine will arrive today.


----------



## ShRoOmAlIsTiC (Jul 30, 2010)

ill try to get some tonight


----------



## dj-electric (Aug 16, 2010)

promo - the fastest HD5850 on earth  ... soon


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 16, 2010)

Dj-ElectriC said:


> promo - the fastest HD5850 on earth  ... soon



I'll race you!


----------



## dj-electric (Aug 16, 2010)

thats fine for me. but fist teach your HD5850 to work at 1GHZ on 1.15V


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 16, 2010)

Dj-ElectriC said:


> thats fine for me. but fist teach your HD5850 to work at 1GHZ on 1.15V



I run 24/7 at 1Ghz, OK not on quite that low voltage however mine likes lots of voltage and temps stay good all the way to 1.3V, too scared to go beyond that   I can hit 1035 @ 1.275V so I might be struggling to keep up with you, however quite often with some of these GPU's, they can overclock great on stock volts but have little headroom even with additional voltage...... It will be nice to play and compare though!


----------



## dj-electric (Aug 16, 2010)

oh no this isnt a regular HD5850, it does 930MHZ on stock voltage. ill review this GPU later this week or next week.
ok it is a regular HD5850, ull see soon what im talking about


----------



## ShRoOmAlIsTiC (Aug 16, 2010)

what a freakin tease!


----------



## dj-electric (Aug 16, 2010)

awww im so sorry but i cant tell you more right now for the reason i dont have the card at the moment... ill tell you all about it when ill get it.


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 16, 2010)

Dj-ElectriC said:


> oh no this isnt a regular HD5850, it does 930MHZ on stock voltage. ill review this GPU later this week or next week.
> ok it is a regular HD5850, ull see soon what im talking about



Mine does 940Mhz genuinly on stock, that was my point, that is not always an indication of final speed/volts sometimes the jump from 940 > 1000mhz can still need a high jump in volts just for that 60mhz..... not suggesting your "special" chip won't do more.


----------



## erocker (Aug 16, 2010)

Tatty_One said:


> Mine does 940Mhz genuinly on stock, that was my point, that is not always an indication of final speed/volts sometimes the jump from 940 > 1000mhz can still need a high jump in volts just for that 60mhz..... not suggesting your "special" chip won't do more.



Same here. Stock volts will get me to 940mhz, 1.21v is needed for 1ghz. Oh, and I vomit in the general direction of your avatar.


----------



## Jflynn0 (Aug 16, 2010)

5870's Problems.  I have two 5870 XfX one is the xxx edition that that was made when the 5870 came out overclocked and the other is the new one that is short and has base clock I'm running them in Crossfire (i have set both speeds under-clocked identical). In Battlefield BC2 i get flickering and a black screen that shows everything but the picture ( i can see the sights, words, but no picture) and sometimes the game just shuts down completely. I have all the latest drivers for board, and catalyst. But nothing seems to work even tried older drives. Any thoughts on this would be great thanks fellas.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Aug 16, 2010)

roll back to cat 10.4a if u can find them or manually edit the games ini file to run dx 10 mode


----------



## erocker (Aug 16, 2010)

Jflynn0 said:


> 5870's Problems.  I have two 5870 XfX one is the xxx edition that that was made when the 5870 came out overclocked and the other is the new one that is short and has base clock I'm running them in Crossfire (i have set both speeds under-clocked identical). In Battlefield BC2 i get flickering and a black screen that shows everything but the picture ( i can see the sights, words, but no picture) and sometimes the game just shuts down completely. I have all the latest drivers for board, and catalyst. But nothing seems to work even tried older drives. Any thoughts on this would be great thanks fellas.



Make sure DirectX is up to date and make sure you have all of the necessary Microsoft Visual C++'s. If that fails, reinstall the game. Catalyst 10.7 works fine for me with BFBC2.


----------



## Jflynn0 (Aug 16, 2010)

Will try that i have reinstalled window and the game but did not fix problem i will go thought and manually intall direct x and C++ to see if that works. The game works fine with one card just with two is when the problem starts


----------



## erocker (Aug 16, 2010)

Jflynn0 said:


> Will try that i have reinstalled window and the game but did not fix problem i will go thought and manually intall direct x and C++ to see if that works. The game works fine with one card just with two is when the problem starts



Make sure you are using both CrossFire bridges as well. In CCC it does say that CrossFire is working and all that?


----------



## Jflynn0 (Aug 16, 2010)

yeah does say that crossfire is enable. Im only using one bridge right now will try two see if that works. The direct x install didnt work. will try the c++ also


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 16, 2010)

Yeah, no issues here with 5870 Crossfire and 10.7, with BadCo.2. I do have some overheating issues at times, due to a dying fan, and the odd CTD, but the CTD is pretty much server-specific.

With one bridge, occasionally the screen will go all black, but I can still see HUD interface...it's pretty funny.

I've even gone back to 875/1300 bios, and only have issues with multi-screen.

The key thing for me is heat...it almost unbelieveable to me that the stock fan profile allows the cards to overheat, but it does. The cards will be in full throttle before the fan even gets to 65%.


----------



## Jflynn0 (Aug 16, 2010)

yeah the black screen with hud is what is happening  about once a game. Cards reach about 74-77 under load. The older cards with the fan on the end are quiet the one with the fan in the middle is ridiculously loud at 55%. I am using dual monitors maybe that is the problem. But cards are not overheating to a point of shut down can i have clocked back to 800/1100 so see if that solves problem but it didnt


----------



## dj-electric (Aug 16, 2010)

erocker said:


> Same here. Stock volts will get me to 940mhz, 1.21v is needed for 1ghz. Oh, and I vomit in the general direction of your avatar.



the special thing is that this HD5850 costs like any simple HD5850.


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 16, 2010)

Jflynn0 said:


> yeah the black screen with hud is what is happening  about once a game. Cards reach about 74-77 under load. The older cards with the fan on the end are quiet the one with the fan in the middle is ridiculously loud at 55%. I am using dual monitors maybe that is the problem. But cards are not overheating to a point of shut down can i have clocked back to 800/1100 so see if that solves problem but it didnt



Get that second bridge back on, and if you have STEAM version, have it scan the game files...

My cards hit 93c and 95c respectively. Fan @ 100% gives a mere 9c drop on both cards. And hurts my ears. 

Put a 98CFM fan blowing on them, their fan noise covers that huge 38mm fan's noise, even, and then things are OK depending on ambient.


----------



## erocker (Aug 16, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> Get that second bridge back on, and if you have STEAM version, have it scan the game files...
> 
> My cards hit 93c and 95c respectively. Fan @ 100% gives a mere 9c drop on both cards. And hurts my ears.
> 
> Put a 98CFM fan blowing on them, their fan noise covers that huge 38mm fan's noise, even, and then things are OK depending on ambient.



Damn dude, those temps are crazy bad. Did XFX ever get back in contact with you?


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 16, 2010)

Yeah, basically said what I figured they would. I gotta update that thread. I got an email from them late friday, but was ahving issues with email last week due to ISP problems....

Once ambient is above 26c or so, I'm screwed. I just can't get the heat out of my house fast enough, and I'm not about to buy an airconditioner just for the pc(I just can't do it, health reasons). I've even ducted the hot air form the pc directly out of the house, but radiant heat when the cards are 90c+ is just too much to deal with. It's acutally stupid, because although my cpu is quite hot too...it works just fine, but it's fan screams @ like 6500RPM. The vga cards just crap out.

But I found that I was gettting artifacting on 900/1250 XFX bios, so I swapped back to 875/1300, and the cards work OK...gotta keep temps under 80c though.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 16, 2010)

damn cadaveca! that sucks about your cards. i have a visiontek (which is spotty on warrantys) and this 5850 never gets over 68 deg full load with kombuster with fan on 50%


----------



## dj-electric (Aug 16, 2010)

how do you ppl let yourself use Kumbuster and Furmark just like that?
i mean.. those softwares have already killed some GPUs


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 16, 2010)

I've only run the furmark bench a couple of times. I know that those tools don't really test vga ram, so they are useless to me, personally. Howver, some ofthe 3DMark tests generate the same sort of load characteristics, so the cards shoudl be able to handle it, I think.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 16, 2010)

doesnt hurt any of the GPUs i have used.

Ive used it for hours on many, many cards OC or not and they still run like they did when they were purchased


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 16, 2010)

brandon, it also depends on what driver you use. there is a profile within driver that lowers the actual work done by the gpu when using those tools. I bet a simple rename might get you another 20-30c on load...


But with thta in mind, running it should be perfectly safe, as long as you don't screw with things.


----------



## Jflynn0 (Aug 16, 2010)

thanks fellas looks like the Second Bridge connection work just play a few game of Battlefield BC2 and had no black screens at all or crashing. I thought the second bridge was not needed in crossfire set up what is up with that.


----------



## erocker (Aug 16, 2010)

Those who say only one bridge is needed are wrong. At least for 4890's, 5850's and 5870's I found they are needed. I have read on AMD's site to use both bridges as well.


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 16, 2010)

I've been saying the same for ages...but...oh well. I specifically tested single vs dual with each set of cards, so when you(Jflynn0) described behavior...well...


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 16, 2010)

It has same temps from 10.1 to 10.7 so i dunno? unless there is a beta bios that raises temps which i dont really wanna use LOL


----------



## Jflynn0 (Aug 16, 2010)

this is my first crossfire set up so new to this multi card thing. If they were not going to work was going to sell and get a 5970. I'm still thinking about getting one  anyways and selling the two cards since i found a 5970 for a good price


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 16, 2010)

Jflynn0 said:


> this is my first crossfire set up so new to this multi card thing. If they were not going to work was going to sell and get a 5970. I'm still thinking about getting one  anyways and selling the two cards since i found a 5970 for a good price



I don't suggest it. that would lead to lwoer performance...buy a GTX480 if ya want more outta a single gpu.



brandonwh64 said:


> It has same temps from 10.1 to 10.7 so i dunno? unless there is a beta bios that raises temps which i dont really wanna use LOL




I wouldn't worry about it. Why changes what works? If only things worked for me...


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Aug 16, 2010)

yea me and you cadeveca are in the same boat just different issues but same general hobby lol its a sink hole of misery and dissapointment.


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 16, 2010)

Dj-ElectriC said:


> how do you ppl let yourself use Kumbuster and Furmark just like that?
> i mean.. those softwares have already killed some GPUs



I agree on that one!  I have lost a couple in the past, I use OCCT GPU stress test now, along with Vantage and 2006 runs to test stability, ohhhh and the odd hour or 10 on BFBC2.


----------



## Jflynn0 (Aug 16, 2010)

i can get a 5970 for the same price as 480. You say go with gtx480. $500


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 16, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> yea me and you cadeveca are in the same boat just different issues but same general hobby lol its a sink hole of misery and dissapointment.



Well, you know, I don't really like GTX480...did some gaming this weekend on it...it's OK, but still not what I'm looking for. I think I'd need two of them, too.

But you know, I've been doing this self-build thing for many years now, and only these XFX cards, the sole company that covers changing cooling, and these cards haven't been modded physically at all. Minor bios swaps, and that's about it.

I do wonder if maybe bios flashing may have led to my issues...but being 100% fine in single-monitor when temps are in control tells me that's just not the problem...I just gotta keep my cards cool.

Eyefinity, on the other hand, I'm completely dissappointed in. But because it's in it's infancy, and I don't have the scond card to try nVsurround, I jsut gotta chalk all that up to it's infancy, and simply hope that over time the issues that I have are addressed.

The cursor thing is a deal-breaker, and jsut should NOT happen, no matter what. The fact I can trigger it at will tells me, that although ATi says that they "thought the best way to do this was in hardware", they may have been gravely mistaken.


I was pissed on release, because noone has really reviewed Eyefinity, forcing me to take the plunge, and find out for myself...but now I understand why, kinda...or at least, I really don't blame them. But I do think it should be covered extensively how bad it really is, especially from PRO-nV sites.

SO drop the Eyefinity, and deal with the heat, and I'm happy. That AMD video of the SWAT team going after the pcs......is oh so comical to me. In my case, it's an outright fallacy...oh well.


----------



## erocker (Aug 16, 2010)

Jflynn0 said:


> i can get a 5970 for the same price as 480. You say go with gtx480. $500



I say stick with the 5870's. Better performance than either of those other cards. Unless you really need the space or something. Even then, I'd just sit on the 5870's a month or two and wait to see what new stuff comes out. ATi will have the 6 series and Nvidia is working on a GTX 475.. possibly a GTX 485.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 16, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> I wouldn't worry about it. Why changes what works? If only things worked for me...



You know i dont wanna jinks it but i got really lucky with this 5850 cause it runs cool and OCs like a dream! i hope later on in the future i can find a visiontek sister card to do some crossfire.


----------



## Jflynn0 (Aug 16, 2010)

cool guess i will stick with 5870's dont need the space or anything just thought 5970 would work alittle better but now that there running right seems to been a beast. What is wrong with eyefinity i was thinking of getting my third monitor in a few weeks. I have not read up on the issue a lot what are the problems that people are having( was going to use 3 samsung 25.5in monitors)


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 16, 2010)

For me, many apps don't work right, even though AMD lists them as working. biggest issue is when horizontal aspect remains, and then top/bottom of screen is cut off, and you cannot use menus. But that is not AMD's fault...that's the app. Tilting monitos 90 degress usually makes this better, but for that screen shape, I ahve Dell 3008WFP, so cannot deal with the bezel intrusion. 

However, I get "random" cursor corruption while @ desktop. Sometimes it's the DP port(which has issues all on it's own), sometimes it's one of the DVI ports. I think i left pictures of it in the 10.7 thread on here...

DP port doesn't always work..sometimes it flickers...this this is genreally fixed by a bios update, but htem when exiting or starting some apps, the DP port will go to sleep. I've tried TONNES of monitors out...almost 25 monitors now(but not 25 models, only about 8 models), and all have this problem. I have these same issues with MANY different cards, so it's not a hardware problem specific to the card, unless it's ALL reference 5870 cards. I do not have any non-reference cards though, so that might be my next step.


----------



## Mr McC (Aug 17, 2010)

Tatty_One said:


> New Avatar



I would just like to state that I object to your new avatar in the strongest possible terms.



cadaveca said:


> For me, many apps don't work right, even though AMD lists them as working. biggest issue is when horizontal aspect remains, and then top/bottom of screen is cut off, and you cannot use menus. But that is not AMD's fault...that's the app. Tilting monitos 90 degress usually makes this better, but for that screen shape, I ahve Dell 3008WFP, so cannot deal with the bezel intrusion.
> 
> However, I get "random" cursor corruption while @ desktop. Sometimes it's the DP port(which has issues all on it's own), sometimes it's one of the DVI ports. I think i left pictures of it in the 10.7 thread on here...
> 
> DP port doesn't always work..sometimes it flickers...this this is genreally fixed by a bios update, but htem when exiting or starting some apps, the DP port will go to sleep. I've tried TONNES of monitors out...almost 25 monitors now(but not 25 models, only about 8 models), and all have this problem. I have these same issues with MANY different cards, so it's not a hardware problem specific to the card, unless it's ALL reference 5870 cards. I do not have any non-reference cards though, so that might be my next step.



Sorry to hear that you have been having issues. I haven't had a single issue with the PCS+ since day one. When I upgraded to 10.6 I noticed text corruption and swapped back to 10.4. If you are considering a non-reference card I have no problems recommending the PowerColor: they also have a PCS++ version, I think it's factory clocked to 950.


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 17, 2010)

Mr McC said:


> I would just like to state that I object to your new avatar in the strongest possible terms.



Noted, but remember, she (Ok IT) is probably someones wife!   And no doubt much loved.


----------



## Mr McC (Aug 17, 2010)

Tatty_One said:


> Noted, but remember, she (Ok IT) is probably someones wife!



Are you sure it's a she?


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 17, 2010)

Mr McC said:


> Are you sure it's a she?



Well she apparently has given birth to 2 daughters so yes.... i guess.


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 17, 2010)

Mr McC said:


> Sorry to hear that you have been having issues. I haven't had a single issue with the PCS+ since day one. When I upgraded to 10.6 I noticed text corruption and swapped back to 10.4. If you are considering a non-reference card I have no problems recommending the PowerColor: they also have a PCS++ version, I think it's factory clocked to 950.



Laugh: How come YOU missed it! I complain about it every chance I get!

Seriously though, I need those words from multi-monitor users. Single monitor, and the reference cards are fine...mine just overheat, but I ahve that partially dealt with. Once I change that coolers, I should be good to go.


----------



## dj-electric (Aug 17, 2010)

user watercool blocks on them.  LOL


----------



## inferKNOX (Aug 17, 2010)

Ah... I'm late to the club with a Sapphire 5850... 
Afraid I don't intend on being a long time member though, coz 'November' is just a stone's throw away. 
Now just to think of how to get you-know-what all the way down here when it finally pitches up, hmm...?


----------



## inferKNOX (Sep 2, 2010)

This may have been said before, but have others of you noticed your HD5800 cards sort of revving when you boot your PC?
I Love it!


----------



## dj-electric (Sep 2, 2010)

*behold the magic my little friends !!!*

I give you (drums... ...) the-
*HD5850 that requires 1.16 Volts for 1Ghz\1.2Ghz*
*ta-dam!*







And also got a sexy cooler. 






...And it costs only 0.00$ more then a reference HD5850!
guys, the reference HD5850 blue pcb is the best HD5850 out there, peroid. 




Imagine 1.3V


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 2, 2010)

I've been seeing5870's that are 1.1v stock too(1.174 stock on all 5 of mine).

Looks liek maybe ATi is sending out the good binned chips, or that yeilds have improved. given we are supposed to have new ATI cards (sry, AMD cards) coming soon, i think they are blowing out the good chips.


Crank it up to 1.3v and see what you get! 1400mhz under cold? -80c?


----------



## dj-electric (Sep 2, 2010)

no, its not the chips, only the great custom PCB


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 2, 2010)

lets see what she will give you on 3D Mark 2006 as a comparison.


----------



## erocker (Sep 2, 2010)

Dj-ElectriC said:


> no, its not the chips, only the great custom PCB



No, it's not the PCB but perhaps the power delivery/regulation config they use. The PCB is just a board.   

Anyhoo, very very nice overclock.


----------



## dj-electric (Sep 3, 2010)

yeah i meant the whole thing...


----------



## mdsx1950 (Sep 3, 2010)

I own a lappy with an HD 5850M


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 3, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> You know i dont wanna jinks it but i got really lucky with this 5850 cause it runs cool and OCs like a dream! i hope later on in the future i can find a visiontek sister card to do some crossfire.



I think it will. Visiontek makes great cards. They are WAY under rated.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 3, 2010)

Dj-ElectriC said:


> I give you (drums... ...) the-
> *HD5850 that requires 1.16 Volts for 1Ghz\1.2Ghz*
> *ta-dam!*
> 
> ...



Question. What did you use to up the volts?


----------



## NAVI_Z (Sep 4, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I think it will. Visiontek makes great cards. They are WAY under rated.



i would have to agree withyou  there my friend. i owned a Vision Tek 4870 with its custom cooler.

man i miss that board!

http://www.frontierpc.com/ProductDetails.aspx?eId=1011796211


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 4, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Question. What did you use to up the volts?



VGA OC TOOL (BETA) Its one of Wizzards own programs hes working on or something. aparently this tool has some sort of codes that allows you to change the voltage on a non-ref cards


----------



## mastrdrver (Sep 6, 2010)

Anyone seen a 5870 only artifact when playing a game in DX11?

Only does it in Heaven 2.1 and on ultra settings in Dirt 2. If you turn down the settings to high in Dirt 2 in barely does it. BC2 I don't have any problems.

Has absolutely no problems in DX10 or less DX version. Only DX11 and only sometimes.

Only thing is that it has an older bios 012.011.000.006. Its an XFX card and I thought I remembered reading somewhere that they had bios problems early on. This isn't a XXX card.

Unfortunately this one doesn't have a warranty but my other one that works fine does.


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 6, 2010)

mastrdrver said:


> Anyone seen a 5870 only artifact when playing a game in DX11?
> 
> Only does it in Heaven 2.1 and on ultra settings in Dirt 2. If you turn down the settings to high in Dirt 2 in barely does it. BC2 I don't have any problems.
> 
> ...



Use DXDIAG, check DX DDI version...on display tab...is it 11, or 10.1?


----------



## Loosenut (Sep 6, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> Use DXDIAG, check DX DDI version...on display tab...is it 11, or 10.1?



Mine says 10.1, why is that Dave? I'm using the 10.8 drivers


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 6, 2010)

Loosenut said:


> Mine says 10.1, why is that Dave? I'm using the 10.8 drivers



Why? Just yet another reason for AMD to piss me off is all, I guess.







:shadedshu











See this thread:

 Dxdiag incorrectly reports DirectX 11 devices as ...

Windows Update should detect the card, and push the hotfix, but doesn't, because AMD sucks at communicating problems to thier partners.



I tell ya, really, I have a LONG LONG list of problems with the 5-series, and here's yet another. I really beleive AMD staff is incapable and should be fired. I want nVidia to take over the programming side of AMD, as I've said before, but AMD can't buy nVidia, and nVidia would loose AMD's x86 liscence if they bought AMD.


6-series? NO THANK YOU. 


 AMD needs to prove all these issues have been addressed. Been a year now...


----------



## Loosenut (Sep 6, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> Why? Just yet another reason for AMD to piss me off is all, I guess.
> 
> :shadedshu
> 
> ...







 

Thanks for the link


----------



## mastrdrver (Sep 6, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> Use DXDIAG, check DX DDI version...on display tab...is it 11, or 10.1?



On the AMD system that has Vista x64 it says 11. Idk about 7 but since it exibits the same problems there too I'm sure it says 11.

I was flipping through the XFX bios on TPU and I think the one on this card is the launch bios. Dates about 2 weeks before the launch date that GPUz shows for the card.


----------



## Kovoet (Sep 6, 2010)

Got my second 5870 now and now going crossfire


----------



## dr emulator (madmax) (Sep 6, 2010)

yay i'm in   

i bet in a few years we'll need one of these to power our systems


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 6, 2010)

mastrdrver said:


> On the AMD system that has Vista x64 it says 11. Idk about 7 but since it exibits the same problems there too I'm sure it says 11.
> 
> I was flipping through the XFX bios on TPU and I think the one on this card is the launch bios. Dates about 2 weeks before the launch date that GPUz shows for the card.



You should be able to tell by stock voltages for 3D. Most recent has 1.174v. If DX DDI is ok, then bios update is a must.


----------



## mastrdrver (Sep 6, 2010)

So is ATIflash still the preferred way? Is so are the steps still the same?

Never done this before. Tried to do some searching but all the threads are a little old.


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 6, 2010)

Yeah, I use ATiFlash via bootable USB. You may also want to check teh XFX website to see if there is an easy bios update hosted there..nearly every reference 5-series got a bios update, AFAIK, by March of this year.


----------



## mastrdrver (Sep 6, 2010)

Found a tool on their site that just auto flashes the card and replaced the bin file with the one from my other card. Still does the same thing though. 

On a good note, the broken card now looks exactly like my good card.

Do you know if its possible to modify the CCC limits on these cards with RBE?


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 6, 2010)

Yes, you can, very easily, using "no hash" method. 

Also, if your cards will do 900/1250, I suggest using the XXX bios.


----------



## mastrdrver (Sep 6, 2010)

Using their files all you have to do is run a .bat and it does the rest. Extremely easy just don't know if it works still if say I flash to Asus bios for higher CCC limits.

I know my working card does 900/1250 no problem. It even does 1300 on memory no problem. Tested using Furmark.

Whats different about XXX bios?


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 6, 2010)

It's just newer, well ,the 900.1250 one, anyway. Newest for reference cards, AFAIK. Get the bios, edit it in RBE for higher limits, and you're all set. If you've changed cooling, up the volts too...1.225 is fine if you have good cooling.


----------



## mastrdrver (Sep 11, 2010)

Quick question that I didn't think abut to ask but have you ran across any XFX bios that is better for overclocking? Mine seems to scale pretty poorly with voltage (the one that works right). Needs something like 1.3v to do ~1ghz core.

edit: Just in case anyone was looking for an aftermarket cooler.....

Newegg now lists the VF3000A for ~$45 after shipping.


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 11, 2010)

mastrdrver said:


> Quick question that I didn't think abut to ask but have you ran across any XFX bios that is better for overclocking? Mine seems to scale pretty poorly with voltage (the one that works right). Needs something like 1.3v to do ~1ghz core.
> 
> edit: Just in case anyone was looking for an aftermarket cooler.....
> 
> Newegg now lists the VF3000A for ~$45 after shipping.



Alot of people seem to like the ASUS bios the best, but this is probably due to the high CCC limits.

I think temps might be a limiting factor if that's the case. Don't forget silicon is a semi-conductor, and it's electrical properties change with temperature.


----------

